# DVR-942 Bug Tracking Thread L227 and beyond



## Mark Lamutt

I'm starting a new bug tracking thread here with the download of the L227 software. Over the next few days, I'll be transferring over the still outstanding bugs that haven't been fixed yet from the other thread. If you see something wrong with L227, please post it here.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Reserving for my future use.


----------



## wshaff

Mark,
I got home today and my HDMI feed was not working (still not working) checked all cables 
did soft reboot did hard reboot checked switch still not working added componet cables and those are working I have tried all but checking my cable to see if it's good. will probably
do that as well in the next couple of day's I know that others have had problems with HDMI but till now I have not do you think is a problem with L227 ( yes I checked if I had L227) thanks


----------



## cebbigh

wshaff,
For what it's worth, I'm hooked up via hdmi/dvi and confirmed that the 227 is downloaded and have no trbl. I'm connected to a RS Panasonic 53" HD. Maybe there is a bug specific to some monitors/projectors. Curious what equipment you are connected to and if others are having a similar problem?


----------



## Shani

cebbigh said:


> wshaff,
> For what it's worth, I'm hooked up via hdmi/dvi and confirmed that the 227 is downloaded and have no trbl. I'm connected to a RS Panasonic 53" HD. Maybe there is a bug specific to some monitors/projectors. Curious what equipment you are connected to and if others are having a similar problem?


I have the same problem as wshaff - no picture on HDMI/DVI. I do have 227, have soft and hard booted. I'm connecting to a Fijitsu Plasma P42HHA30WS.

Had a good picture this morning (still on 226 then). Tonight after work and 227 download have no pic on HDMI.


----------



## DWS44

No problems here running HDMI/DVI with 227 on my Hitachi 50V500.


----------



## zeekle

HDMI/dvi connection is not working with 227 on a JVC HD-52Z575. Seems to work with a soft or hard reboot of 942.


----------



## parlyle

Just checked and I have 227. Went to the check switch and all went well. Went to check satellite strength and a "Scanning for Available Satellites" screen came up. Anybody seen this yet? My HDMI/HDMI through the Gefen switcher works well also. I get to use my TV (Mits WD-52725) speakers if I want, or I can use my surround.
Lyle


----------



## edgarj

Posted this on Satelliteguys earlier, sory for the paste, but I'm more of an AVSforum user, and this forum was recommended after the fact....
"As of tonight, my system has rebooted 4 times, downloaded the guide info 3 times, and keeps hanging randomly on live feeds (HDNM). Hung once on DVR too. I ran through the check swithch 3 times before it was a go on both tuners, but now its running OK (uptime 30 mins). I've not had any probs with the 942 since L226, but now its back to the buggy Beta-tester mode. Still I dont have any guide info on PBS-HD OTA ("digital service"), which chaps me daily as the local line-up is totally different than the HD, so I have to check the website and do manual timers for shows, so I usually just use my HTPC for PBS-HD. That's off topic I guess, but I wasted another hour of my leisure time tonight nursing this box to maturity, and I'm just sick of calling E* about these issues with zero satisfaction. Ahh... I miss the old days of SD-DVR bliss with my old D* UltimateTv box, which functioned for 4 years without a SINGLE issue, never powered off, and got its guide without any indication (not to mention no F&^%ing popup telling me to get a land-line to avoid BS charges every day). I finally found my HD-DVR dream machine, and turns out she has too much bagage. Forgot to mension that the box is doing scaling on HD sources as if it was SD (i.e. it will clip 16:9 HD material with gray bars, stretch the 4:3 portion to 16:9, etc). I guess this is good when watching 4:3 stuff from HBO-HD, so a new feature I guess. Now I just want my PBS-HD guide info and for the lame phone line message to go away.".

J.edgar
PDX, Oregon
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## wshaff

OK, went back to other posts tried this one and it worked (HD setup changed aspect then changed back works now) THANKS


----------



## M492A

Everythings looks good here, HDMI and all.


----------



## w8zdjf2

For those using the HDMI output to DVI input on their TV, can you see your TNT logo? My HD 16:9 screen is cropped, with only a fraction of the TNT logo. When I turn to HD channels it says "Partial Zoom" and the regular channels it says normal. This is the exact opposite as when it was working correctly.

My setup is correct. I tried several things from Dish tech support and they told me(Evening July 13th) they knew of this issue (just happening) and it would be fixed in the next release.

Does anyone know how to fix this?

Does anyone know how to "Roll back" to a previous software release?


----------



## w8zdjf2

My previous question is to those who are using an HDTV not HD ready.


----------



## cebbigh

w8zdjf2 said:


> For those using the HDMI output to DVI input on their TV, can you see your TNT logo? My HD 16:9 screen is cropped, with only a fraction of the TNT logo. When I turn to HD channels it says "Partial Zoom" and the regular channels it says normal. This is the exact opposite as when it was working correctly.
> 
> My setup is correct. I tried several things from Dish tech support and they told me(Evening July 13th) they knew of this issue (just happening) and it would be fixed in the next release.
> 
> Does anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> Does anyone know how to "Roll back" to a previous software release?


In HD set to "partial zoom" what happens if you press "*"? Can't you cycle back to "normal"?


----------



## jestes

I have L277 and watched a previously recorded 2 hr ota hd program. During the program the picture and sound froze for a second or two and then resumed. This happend 5 times during the playback of the 2hr program. I had noticed this once before on L266, but this was very evident this time. This is a great receiver and I have had no other problems ( including viewing with HDMI ) other than the reported bugs.


----------



## jetskier

I don't think this is a bug, but merely a new feature modification request. The new HD mode toggles works (stretch, normal, zoom, etc), but it would be better if it would stretch 4:3 content and go back to normal on the 16:9 HD programming automatically when it detects it.

Also, have they experimented with a parabolic stretch like the Mitsubishi sets have where the center of the image is barely stretched and as you approach the sides of the set it stretches more aggressively? I'm sure that would require more programming and horsepower on the processor side than a constant stretch, but it would be better than the regular stretch mode.

Oh yeah, the IR on TV2 is not working either.  :eek2:

Other than that I haven't had an issues to speak of.


----------



## w8zdjf2

Thanks cebbigh,

That worked. Wish the dish tech support guy knew this, would have saved me 2 hrs. (Guess he gave up when he told me Late July 13 that they were working on a software upgrade to fix)

Thanks again.


----------



## Rob Glasser

I still have small strips of black between the gray bars and the picture when in "Gray Bars" mode. Both on SD and HD material.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

That's odd, Rob, because I don't on mine. What channels do you see it on?


----------



## Bichon

I suppose this may be more of a feature request than a bug, but I'm still not seeing what I expect on TV2 when viewing HD content on a standard 4:3 TV.

My desire would be to see the HD picture letterboxed on the 4:3 screen, with no squeezing or stretching, and nothing cut off. In other words, the same thing I'd see when playing back a widescreen DVD or video tape. With L227, the best format appears to be stretch mode, doesn't look bad, but it crops off the sides of the 16:9 picture.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Mark Lamutt said:


> That's odd, Rob, because I don't on mine. What channels do you see it on?


I noticed it on a SD Dish provided local and a HD OTA Local. I'll test it out more tonight. It was just something I causually noticed during viewing last night.

Something else I noticed, yesterday afternoon when testing it I didn't see the gap on the HD channel, but I did on the SD local. However at night I saw it on both. During the day the HD Channel I tested on was HDNet, and it was a 16x9 program, at night the HD channel I tested was a local OTA channel, during a 4x3 commerical. Again, I'll run though all the scenarios tonight when I'm home.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Bichon said:


> I suppose this may be more of a feature request than a bug, but I'm still not seeing what I expect on TV2 when viewing HD content on a standard 4:3 TV.
> 
> My desire would be to see the HD picture letterboxed on the 4:3 screen, with no squeezing or stretching, and nothing cut off. In other words, the same thing I'd see when playing back a widescreen DVD or video tape. With L227, the best format appears to be stretch mode, doesn't look bad, but it crops off the sides of the 16:9 picture.


This one's at the top of my list as well, Bichon. I'm not letting this one get away...


----------



## cebbigh

w8zdjf2 said:


> Thanks cebbigh,
> 
> That worked. Wish the dish tech support guy knew this, would have saved me 2 hrs. (Guess he gave up when he told me Late July 13 that they were working on a software upgrade to fix)
> 
> Thanks again.


Glad to help.


----------



## Shani

Shani said:


> I have the same problem as wshaff - no picture on HDMI/DVI. I do have 227, have soft and hard booted. I'm connecting to a Fijitsu Plasma P42HHA30WS.


For those with no picture out of HDMI/DVI since 227 update, try this:


Go to HDTV Setup (MENU 6, 8). Change TV type to 480p, Click 'Done'.

This worked for another person, but not me, so if it doesn't work try this next step:

On the front panel, hold the MODE button in for 7-10 seconds. Wait for it to reboot. This will force a 'TV Type' reset.

This info was from the 942 tech support team. She said the "MODE" button reset is a new feature that they are still testing and ask that people don't use it for other type problems unless directed by them.


----------



## Walter L.

So far, for me it looks like the double recording bug is fixed. Anyone still experiencing it?


----------



## foosnake

The program guide for OTA channels is still not fixed, even though we were promised that it would happen in this update. I am back to where I was in 2.25, one channel out of seven with PG info. Dish is giving some lame excuse that they wrote the programming to see the LIL on only those channels below 6999 (like they didn't know where they sent the locals out), but that is BS since I get PG on 7167 but not 7165 or 7166 (lower) on on 7168,7170, or 7171. I so regret ever choosing Dish.


----------



## Paradox-sj

foosnake said:


> The program guide for OTA channels is still not fixed, even though we were promised that it would happen in this update. I am back to where I was in 2.25, one channel out of seven with PG info. Dish is giving some lame excuse that they wrote the programming to see the LIL on only those channels below 6999 (like they didn't know where they sent the locals out), but that is BS since I get PG on 7167 but not 7165 or 7166 (lower) on on 7168,7170, or 7171. I so regret ever choosing Dish.


Huh?

Which issue are you talking about? OTA EPG inforamtion or LIL map down?

What are you really experiencing?


----------



## Rob Glasser

foosnake said:


> The program guide for OTA channels is still not fixed, even though we were promised that it would happen in this update. I am back to where I was in 2.25, one channel out of seven with PG info. Dish is giving some lame excuse that they wrote the programming to see the LIL on only those channels below 6999 (like they didn't know where they sent the locals out), but that is BS since I get PG on 7167 but not 7165 or 7166 (lower) on on 7168,7170, or 7171. I so regret ever choosing Dish.


My locals are in the 8000 range, and they map down to LIL fine, and the guide data gets over to my HD-OTA channels just fine. I think someone is full of you know what.


----------



## volfan615

This update seems to have fixed my OTA EPG issues. Before this the would just come and go.


----------



## foosnake

Many of us cannot get PG info on the OTA channels. In 2.25 I had the info on only one of seven channels. (Yes, I subscribe to my OTA channels) In 2.26 I had none. Tech Support had me do all sorts of gyrations to try to get fixed temporaraly, but nothing worked. Not to worry they said it will be fixed in 2.27. NOT SO!! Now I get the same channel that I got in 2.25, but still none of the others.

I am not alone here. There are many complaints on SatelliteGuys about the problem and Dish admits the problem. I don't know a LIL from an ABNER, but that was their excuse.


----------



## Rob Glasser

foosnake said:


> Many of us cannot get PG info on the OTA channels. In 2.25 I had the info on only one of seven channels. (Yes, I subscribe to my OTA channels) In 2.26 I had none. Tech Support had me do all sorts of gyrations to try to get fixed temporaraly, but nothing worked. Not to worry they said it will be fixed in 2.27. NOT SO!! Now I get the same channel that I got in 2.25, but still none of the others.
> 
> I am not alone here. There are many complaints on SatelliteGuys about the problem and Dish admits the problem. I don't know a LIL from an ABNER, but that was their excuse.


LIL = Local into Local, or something like that. It's the mapping of the 4 digit channel for your locals, i.e. in the 6xxx or 8xxxx range down to their broadcast number. i.e. my ABC affliate on Dish is something like 8610 but the receiver maps it down to it's actual channel number of 4 in the program guide, or 004-0 on the 942.

Sounds like you gut a support person that didn't know what he/she was talking about.


----------



## Paradox-sj

foosnake said:


> Many of us cannot get PG info on the OTA channels. In 2.25 I had the info on only one of seven channels. (Yes, I subscribe to my OTA channels) In 2.26 I had none. Tech Support had me do all sorts of gyrations to try to get fixed temporaraly, but nothing worked. Not to worry they said it will be fixed in 2.27. NOT SO!! Now I get the same channel that I got in 2.25, but still none of the others.
> 
> I am not alone here. There are many complaints on SatelliteGuys about the problem and Dish admits the problem. I don't know a LIL from an ABNER, but that was their excuse.


So to summerize you are saying that your issues is:

Only one (1) of your OTA locals populates with EPG information. Is that correct?

What city/DMA are you in? I am sure there much be other E* 942 customer in your area I wonder if they are experienceing the same issue you are...

anyone, anyone


----------



## bjb236

Since 227, I've noticed the digital audio output dropping out at times while on OTA stations. Audio output returns if I change the channel and change back.


----------



## normang

Mark Lamutt said:


> This one's at the top of my list as well, Bichon. I'm not letting this one get away...


If this is the issue where in single mode, TV2 is squished, Its one I really want fixed. Cannot understand why this issue is such a low priority, it looks really stupid when a new owner runs across this..


----------



## normang

I have not noted any significant issues with 227, I did note when I first tuned OTA channels, There is a new dialog if you lose signal, but once it locked the channel, I never saw it again.. everything else appears to be working fine. but have not had tons of time to play with it yet..


----------



## foosnake

Paradox-sj said:


> So to summerize you are saying that your issues is:
> 
> Only one (1) of your OTA locals populates with EPG information. Is that correct?
> 
> What city/DMA are you in? I am sure there much be other E* 942 customer in your area I wonder if they are experienceing the same issue you are...
> 
> anyone, anyone


That is the problem. It has never been right through 4 software releases. Have spent hours on the phone with Dish with no satisfaction. Promises Promises! 

I am in the Memphis area. One sub in Knoxville is having the same problem.


----------



## Bichon

bjb236 said:


> Since 227, I've noticed the digital audio output dropping out at times while on OTA stations. Audio output returns if I change the channel and change back.


I don't think that the audio actually drops out, it's just that your audio equipment loses sync with the bitstream. Next time it happens, try switching your audio gear to a different input and then switch back to the 942. See if the audio doesn't return.


----------



## Rob Glasser

robglasser said:


> I noticed it on a SD Dish provided local and a HD OTA Local. I'll test it out more tonight. It was just something I causually noticed during viewing last night.
> 
> Something else I noticed, yesterday afternoon when testing it I didn't see the gap on the HD channel, but I did on the SD local. However at night I saw it on both. During the day the HD Channel I tested on was HDNet, and it was a 16x9 program, at night the HD channel I tested was a local OTA channel, during a 4x3 commerical. Again, I'll run though all the scenarios tonight when I'm home.


Ok, just got done running through Gray Bars mode on a ton of channels (Dish SD, Dish HD, and OTA HD) and basically sometimes some black still exists between the bars and sometimes it doesn't.

It would appear that the video feed overscan varies from channel to channel, and even from show/commercial to show/commercial, and therefore the existence of a black gap between the gray bars and the picture varies as well. Sometimes non-existent, and others times almost like before. Some progress has been made, but were not there yet. I probably checked about 50 stations, and while a few seemed to be perfect, most had some issues. Heck, the issues even changed from show to show on the same channel.

For example, I was watching a show on a Dish SD station, no gap. Show went to commerical, small gap on both sides, came back, gap gone. Then a new show starts, this time a small gap only on the right side.

I then started doing some testing of what I am seeing on my TV in Stretch mode vs Normal/Gray Bars, by watching the logo of one of the channels on the screen. In Normal/Gray Bars there is about 4 - 6 pixels of pictures left of a logo (bottom left), but when I stretch that gap between the edge of the picture and the logo is virtually gone. It would seem that in Stretch mode the overscan hides the very edges of the picture where as in Normal/Gray Bars it is not, and it is that edge that varies between stations, and even feeds from the same station.

Here are basically all the variants I saw with Gray Bars on:
* No Gap - Very rare for me, only guaranteed when i did this mode on 16x9 content, but why would you do that ever? 
* Small even gap on both sides - This was fairly common.
* Larger even gap on both sides - This was almost non-existent, where as it was common prior to the upgrade.
* No gap on left but small on right - This was the most common.
* Larger gap on both sides - This is what I used to see, didn't have that at all tonight.
* Small gap on both sides, but only for top 1/4 of the screen - Saw this on Toon Disney, very strange, but had to thow it out here.

Basically it would seem that Dish needs to have the Gray Bars mode sit on top of the few pixels of the video feed on either side to really fix this problem. If that is what they did for this version of the software it would seem they need to increment that count a bit more. I see the progress, the gap is smaller or non-existent now, but not 100%.

If you want me to run any other tests let me know.


----------



## Shani

We have frequent power failures and loss of signal where I live, so I always record any duplicate showings of our favorites. For instance, SCIFI Friday this week starts the new season SG-1, Atlantis & Galactica. All 3 shows are on twice Friday night and the 942 has the 2nd showing of each skipped as Duplicate. When I tell it to Restore it looks like it did it, but then it's Skipped again back on the daily schedule.

I have tried every combination of I can think of (Dish Pass, All Episodes, New, Once [for each time slot], Weekly, etc). The only way I've been able to get it to allow me to record a duplicate event is to set the 1st showing for Weekly, then create a _Manual_ timer for the 2nd showing (UGH!). Before 227 I could restore Skipped duplicates just fine, in fact I had already done that for Friday night and the schedule was showing all would be recorded, then after 227 it put them back to Skip.

Have no other conflicting timers for the Duplicate time slots and early/late is set to 0/0. I can Skip any event OK, and Restore an event that is not a Duplicate.

Has anyone else run into this or figured a way around it other than setting manual timers?


----------



## Moridin

It's disappointing that this release appears not to have addressed the losing-video-over-HDMI problem. The changes to the user interface are very nice, and I'll use them quite gladly, but honestly. Isn't it better to expend the energy to remedy _defects_ rather than make enhancements to the user interface?

Shani's earlier post is intriguing, but I'm loath to try it since I can currently press many buttons on a few remotes to get video back; I'm afraid if I try the "mode reset" I'll lose video over HDMI permanently.


----------



## Allen Noland

I noticed last night that Dolby Digital signal isn't being processed on Satellite channels such as HBO/Showtime or the Satellite HD channels such has HDNet. I do get DD on OTA HD channels. I hooked my 921 up to the same DD input and it works just fine (bet you never thought you would here that).

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Mark S.

Allen Noland said:


> I noticed last night that Dolby Digital signal isn't being processed on Satellite channels such as HBO/Showtime or the Satellite HD channels such has HDNet. I do get DD on OTA HD channels. I hooked my 921 up to the same DD input and it works just fine (bet you never thought you would here that).
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Allen,
I noticed the same thing last night on my HD channels as well. Tuned to Discovery HD when I first noticed it. I tried switching tuners using the PIP swap, tune to same channel trick, but it didn't come back. I tried a couple other HD channels but no DD 5.1. I didn't go to all the trouble you did though of trying it on my 921. Weird thing is I want to say it was working earlier in the day when I first started playing around with 227.


----------



## maronoff

Shani said:


> Before 227 I could restore Skipped duplicates just fine, in fact I had already done that for Friday night and the schedule was showing all would be recorded, then after 227 it put them back to Skip.
> 
> Have no other conflicting timers for the Duplicate time slots and early/late is set to 0/0. I can Skip any event OK, and Restore an event that is not a Duplicate.
> 
> Has anyone else run into this or figured a way around it other than setting manual timers?


I've definitely run into this with 227 (specifically with the Battlestar episode tonight) and cannot find a solution either. Selecting the skipped episode, then pressing Restore, then pressing Done, results in NO CHANGE, with the skipped episode remaining skipped. That's almost certainly not the desired behavior...


----------



## maronoff

Mark S. said:


> Allen,
> I noticed the same thing last night on my HD channels as well. Tuned to Discovery HD when I first noticed it. I tried switching tuners using the PIP swap, tune to same channel trick, but it didn't come back. I tried a couple other HD channels but no DD 5.1. I didn't go to all the trouble you did though of trying it on my 921. Weird thing is I want to say it was working earlier in the day when I first started playing around with 227.


Mark and Allen,
I'm not having this problem. I'm currently tuned to Discovery HD, and DD is being passed properly -- HBOHD is currently running a stereo broadcast, and switching between the two works fine.


----------



## wshaff

Every day since L227 down load HDMI to HDMI video feed is out did not have this before down load AT ALL it seems like in stand-by when doing guide update it does something. kind of annoying to fix ( menu 6 8 change aspect to 720 and 4.3 done then back to 1080i and 16x9 ) again this has happened every day since L227 download and not at all before 3 months 

Mag 60" HD with int.tuner


----------



## vahighland

Mark, any ETA on the release notes for L227?


----------



## Paradox-sj

Allen Noland said:


> I noticed last night that Dolby Digital signal isn't being processed on Satellite channels such as HBO/Showtime or the Satellite HD channels such has HDNet. I do get DD on OTA HD channels. I hooked my 921 up to the same DD input and it works just fine (bet you never thought you would here that).
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


I noticed this last nigt as well. It took 3 reboots to get it to come back on but I dont know what knock it out in the first place.


----------



## Allen Noland

UPDATE

I was just talking with Mark about this. This is a know bug and it shows up if you use the PIP. To correct it you either have to re-boot or open the PIP and tune both tuners to a DD channel and swap back and forth until it starts working.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Allen Noland said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I was just talking with Mark about this. This is a know bug and it shows up if you use the PIP. To correct it you either have to re-boot or open the PIP and tune both tuners to a DD channel and swap back and forth until it starts working.


Yes its a know bug but it is different now since 227. Before all you had to do was switch PIP....but last night I was not using PIP but I tried the switich anyway and this didnt fix it. As I mention above it took two reboots to get it to come back.


----------



## Allen Noland

I'm going to check tonight and see if it is back as the 942 does a automatic re-boot every night after the HDD check.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Shani - regarding the duplicate timer restoration, I just received word that currently the only way around this is to define the 2nd 3 hour block as a manual timer. They are aware of the issue and are working on it, though.


----------



## M492A

robglasser said:


> Ok, just got done running through Gray Bars mode on a ton of channels (Dish SD, Dish HD, and OTA HD) and basically sometimes some black still exists between the bars and sometimes it doesn't.


My experience with black bars and L227 is identical to robglasser's.


----------



## Mark S.

Paradox-sj said:


> Yes its a know bug but it is different now since 227. Before all you had to do was switch PIP....but last night I was not using PIP but I tried the switich anyway and this didnt fix it. As I mention above it took two reboots to get it to come back.


This I believe was similar to my experience. I tried the PIP switch unsucsessfully several times. I skipped the reboot though and just went to bed as it was about 4:00AM. :hurah: <---Yawn


----------



## Shani

Mark Lamutt said:


> Shani - regarding the duplicate timer restoration, I just received word that currently the only way around this is to define the 2nd 3 hour block as a manual timer. They are aware of the issue and are working on it, though.


Thanks Mark. I've done the manual timers, but was just hoping there was another combo I had missed. Hopefully they will get this fixed (and downloaded to us!) soon.

Thanks again. You have done tons of work on the 921/942s, and we appreciate it!!!


----------



## DanB474

I think this update did pretty well for some feature requests. I really like the way you can make a system default "start early" + "end late" time padding. Also, the feature that allows you to define how many episodes of a show you want recorded before they start getting erased is awesome.

One thing that happened to me right before (I think) 227 came out, was that I lost two recorded programs. One, the baseball all-star game, just never ended up in my dvr list. When I check the "schedule", it shows that the game recorded from 5 pm - 8 pm, and is "done". This also happened to me on a morning news broadcast I taped on Thurs morning. This may have been after I got 227, but not sure (I noticed that I got 227 on Thurs night). Anyways, the news is "done" and taped for 1/2 hour, yet just never ended up in the DVR list so I can play it. Anyways, keep it up Dish! This is an awesome receiver! (So long as none of my wife's "Important" shows don't tape  )


----------



## volfan615

Is anyone else having problems with timers firing in standby mode? 

I had two movies set to record early this morning. One at 5:15 AM on AMC and another at 7:15 AM on AMC. When I got up at 8:00 am I noticed that there were no lights on the receiver. As soon as I turned it on the red light came on and it started recording the timer that was to fire at 7:15. When I checked the DVR menu for the 5:15 movie it wasn't there. I then checked the schedule and it shows the status of it at DONE. So according the the schedule it completed but it's not in the menu. 

I called Dish and they say that they are having some new problems with timers. I have another one set for 9:00 so I'm going to put the receiver in standby just before that to see if it fires.

And I thought that now that my OTA guide problems were fixes I was all set... now another issue.

OH well.... guess it just comes as part of the job of being a DISH customer.


----------



## DRJDAN

Footsnake,

One way to get around not having OTA guide is to show both the OTA and the Sat channel both on your guide. They will show up next to each other. Then use the Sat channel for your information, then use the OTA when you are ready to watch. Not the best solution, but at least you have guide information until fixed. 

I have no OTA guide problem, but I do list them both in my guide so that the Sat locals will be available if I am already using another local OTA for recording since only have one OTA tuner to use.


----------



## DRJDAN

Shani,

It reference to your many power losses. Use a UPS for the 942 and the dish power adapter (if you have one) and your recordings go on as scheduled. Of course that want stop weather related loss of signal.


----------



## foosnake

DRJDAN said:


> Footsnake,
> 
> One way to get around not having OTA guide is to show both the OTA and the Sat channel both on your guide. They will show up next to each other. Then use the Sat channel for your information, then use the OTA when you are ready to watch. Not the best solution, but at least you have guide information until fixed.


Yes, I do that. The problem is, of course, that all timers have to be set as Manual Timers if I want to record in HD.

The frustration is that VOOM worked fine, and I'm paying for Local channels that I really don't need since I receive OTA just fine, but I get absolutely no benefit for paying for the locals. Add to this the frustration of hours spent on the phone with Tech Service people who seemingly know absolutely nothing about when the problem will be fixed, and Software Engineers who pass incorrect information to the Tech Service people.

*Dish Network bashing statement deleted by Mark. The posting rules of this forum apply to everyone. *


----------



## Creeceman

it looks as if the local channels Directory is still showing the same problems(Digital channel) I subscribe to local channels and it has been that way since L226 downloaded. I have tried the reboot (hard and soft) as well as the check switch route. Still no luck.


----------



## foosnake

> Dish Network bashing statement deleted by Mark. The posting rules of this forum apply to everyone.


I apologize that my statement was considered Dish Bashing. My point was that this is a problem that has existed through at least 4 software updates and that I have been told on multiple occassions that it would be addressed in "the next software update" and that promise has been broken. I wouldn't think that telling the truth would be considered "bashing."


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The rest of your post told the truth just fine, foosnake, but your last statement crossed the line. Those are the rules of this forum. There are plenty others out there (including on DBSTalk) where your last statement is perfectly acceptable. But not in the 942 Support forum.

Now, back to the topic at hand.


----------



## Foxbat

L227 still has my Digital Locals showing up as "Digital Service" "NR/AO", which means that my ratings locks force me to enter the passcode in order to watch any OTA channel.

Since I receive all my Locals via OTA, I haven't seen a need to upgrade to an SD105. Not getting EPG information for my Locals wasn't a big deal on my 811 since I had the Analog stations next to the Digital channels and Dish provides "close enough" programming info for the big 3 networks. I think the 942 should use nothing (like the 811 does) or "NR" instead of "NR/AO" for unknown OTA content.


----------



## DanB474

Are the release notes posted anywhere so that I can possibly troubleshoot any new probs, or note any fixes to some minor issues???


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Don't have release notes yet. Dish hasn't sent them.


----------



## xsailor

xsailor said:


> ... when I am recording an OTA program and I get a "loss of signal" or "some of the program will not be recorded" popup, the recording just stops (ends). ...Will the next version fix this issue as well?





Mark Lamutt said:


> Tested last night - recording continued through all kinds of weak and total signal losses. So, should be fixed in the next version (hopefully this week).


Got the new update AND still have the same problem. H E L P


----------



## Moridin

With 227, I've noticed that SD material when viewed in the Stretch mode has quite a lot of MPEG artifacting (macroblocking) at the very left and right edges of the screen; the artifacting is not present on Normal, Grey Bar, PZ1, or PZ2 modes...only the Stretch mode. It seems worse when there is a big swing in brightness levels.

My standard practice is to view two protected SD and HD DVR events each time there is a new SW update. This MPEG artifacting was not present under 226 (or earlier) for my pre-recorded SD event. I've watched no live tv since receiving 227, so I don't know if the problem manifests always (which I suspect, and can hopefully verify soon) or only when watching pre-recorded events.


----------



## mgs24

I was noticing the same thing tonight (MPEG artifact's (macroblocking) at the very left and right edge) I had never seen this on any prior software version.


----------



## MarkR7

I've only had my 942 for 2 to 3 weeks now and it was running just fine, but ever since last Thursday, 7/14, it constantly seems to be rebooting.

I turned off all timers and it still reboots. And it's not only rebooting, it seems stuck in constant reboots, and sometimes takes longer than 1/2 hr. to get to watch TV again. It does this 3 to 5 times daily that I'm aware of, and probably more that I don't see or hear about.

Example: I was watching a recorded movie today, and also had set an 11:00pm timer. Sure enough, when the clock struck 11:00pm, the movie I was watching froze, then the 942 proceeded into rebooting. Here we are 15 minutes later, the timed event is not recording, and the machine is still in a rebooting loop.

HELP?? What should I do? Is this unit defective? Is the new code the problem? Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

xsailor said:


> Got the new update AND still have the same problem. H E L P


Please describe exactly what's happening. I completely unplugged the OTA cable from my 942 when I tested it, and then plugged it back in, and the recording continued with no problems.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

MarkR7 - I think your 942 is defective, and needs to be replaced. That is definitely not normal behavior, or a normal condition.


----------



## maronoff

mgs24 said:


> I was noticing the same thing tonight (MPEG artifact's (macroblocking) at the very left and right edge) I had never seen this on any prior software version.


Agreed, but I am seeing this primarily in Normal mode (don't use Stretch much, and I'm not in front of the set to test it now). It does not occur in Grey Bar or PZ modes, although this seems to be because those modes cut out the offending pixels -- perhaps an overscan issue? Had not seen this issue with 226, and it seems to only occur on certain SD channels (although that could certainly be due to some characteristic of which I'm not aware). For example, MTV shows the artifacting, but the Food Network does not. The blocking is essentially constant -- it's not the sort of thing that one would miss.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Funny , I think the picture looks better now since L227. I can finally use the 16 x 9 format and partial zoom to make the anlaog channels look as good as when I was using 4 x 3 2 . My problem with my dishpro plus twin and the switch check issues have gone away too. All in all I think the new software update has improved my 942.


----------



## vahighland

Mark, was the No Future Timers/Daily Schedule bug supposedly fixed in L227?


----------



## SteveinDanville

mgs24 said:


> I was noticing the same thing tonight (MPEG artifact's (macroblocking) at the very left and right edge) I had never seen this on any prior software version.


I have the same thing, but it even happens on the gray bar mode. Watching the Tour on OLN has become very frustrating, and watching the ABC feed of the British Open was almost laughable. BTW, watching the Open on TNTHD sure was great, but then when there feed was over and it went back to SD on ABC, half the time you couldn't see the ball, even on the green!


----------



## Rob Glasser

I think this was posted before, but not since 227. 

When I go into "Browse" where you hit the right arrow on the remote so you get that mini-type guide, and then scroll up/down/over to another show, hit info to get details, then close it, it does not stay at that show in the mini guide. Instead, it takes you all the way back to the show you are currently watching, so when you have to scroll all the way back to where you were at. I found this very frustrating this weekend while I was trying to look at what else was coming up on other stations.


----------



## balthrop

I am not certain if this is a bug, but the problem arrived after L227 was downloaded to my receiver:


There are two local channels (KUVN-DT 24 and KSTR-DT 48) that are have signal strengths of 90% and 78% respectively. Both of these channels the 942 receiver said "unable to view" station even though there is a good signal strength. Other local signals are able to viewed with similar signal strengths. 


Anyone else not able to see previous local digital channels that you had before this upgrade?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

mpeltz said:


> Mark, was the No Future Timers/Daily Schedule bug supposedly fixed in L227?


As far as I know, yes. I haven't seen it for a long time. And you?


----------



## xsailor

xsailor said:


> ... when I am recording an OTA program and I get a "loss of signal" or "some of the program will not be recorded" popup, the recording just stops (ends). ...Will the next version fix this issue as well?





Mark Lamutt said:


> Tested last night - recording continued through all kinds of weak and total signal losses. So, should be fixed in the next version (hopefully this week).





Mark Lamutt said:


> Please describe exactly what's happening. I completely unplugged the OTA cable from my 942 when I tested it, and then plugged it back in, and the recording continued with no problems.


I'm watching a recorded OTA program which then freezes momentarily then the program resumes then I receive a popup which states that part of the recorded program may be lost due to a weak or no signal, then the program starts again then the recorded program prematurely ends although the recorded time states that it recorded the entire program.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

OK, I see all of that up to the point that the recorded program prematurely ends. When does it end - right after you get the popup? Are you sure that the reason you don't have the rest of the episode isn't because you never regained signal?


----------



## vahighland

mpeltz said:


> Mark, was the No Future Timers/Daily Schedule bug supposedly fixed in L227?





Mark Lamutt said:


> As far as I know, yes. I haven't seen it for a long time. And you?


Well, I'm not sure if it's the same problem. I'll describe what happened and you can tell me if it's a new problem or not. Prior to L227 patch, I had my automatic updates turned OFF due to the Check Switch problems. After the system downloaded L227, I turned automatic updates back ON so that the receiver reboots every morning.

Everything was fine for Thur, Fri, and Sat. However, on Sun I noticed that my 5pm timer never fired. I went to the Schedule screen and noticed that the entire list of scheduled events were empty. Then, I selected the Guide and noticed that the program information didn't exist for future programs. I forwarded through the guide which triggered the system to perform a guide update. After the update completed (which took only 30 seconds??? - normally takes 5 minutes), my Scheduled events re-appeared and the timer fired. Of course I missed the first 20 minutes of the show by then.

Any thoughts? For now, I decided to turn automatic updates back OFF.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Something has changed with 227 but not sure if it is consider a bug

Under 226 if you had back to back timers scheduled on the same channel (4400 and Dead Zone in my case) It would record one show on tuner 1 and the other on tuner 2. In this way if the first of the two shows ran long you would get it all as the second show was being recored on the second tuner. 

Now under 227 it nolonger records back to back timers on different tunners but the same tuner. So in the case of The 4400 it cut off the end to start the timer for the Dead Zone. The results are you end up missing a few seconds as it stops one timers and fires the next. 

You may say a few second isnt a big deal but when its the final few seconds of a show I say its a really big deal. 

I have a feeling this change was by design and I hope they put it back as it defeats one of the biggest advantages of having a dual tuner machine.


----------



## volfan615

xsailor said:


> I'm watching a recorded OTA program which then freezes momentarily then the program resumes then I receive a popup which states that part of the recorded program may be lost due to a weak or no signal, then the program starts again then the recorded program prematurely ends although the recorded time states that it recorded the entire program.


This exact thing happened to me also but not on a OTA channel. This was an episode of American Chopper on Discovery. About 4 minutes in to the program I received the same popup and then it ended. Then I tried to restart it and fast forward through the section where it gave the message and it worked and I was able to finish watching the complete program. So I'm not sure why it just ends as if that was the end of recorded material.

By the way this happened the same day I lost a program the the schedule said completed but never showed up in the DVR list.


----------



## M492A

I've noticed since Dish assimilated the Voom channels that a very few of the program titles on those channels appear to have the last letter truncated, both in the guide and when you bring up the Info on them.


----------



## zeekle

should I put another ticket in about my DVI port not working with my TV?


----------



## Bichon

Paradox-sj said:


> Now under 227 it nolonger records back to back timers on different tunners but the same tuner.
> -snip-
> I have a feeling this change was by design and I hope they put it back as it defeats one of the biggest advantages of having a dual tuner machine.


I suppose this is a case of "you can't please everyone". I much prefer the new behaviour, such that two adjacent shows NOT use two tuners. With the old system, if I wanted to record CBS from 8:00-9:00 (two back to back shows) and NBC from 8:30-9:00, the NBC show would come up as a conflict, and I'd have to play with the timer options on both CBS shows to make it work -- a real pain.

I understand your frustration at losing a few seconds of material (although I'd expect that most of the time it would occur during the final credits or commercial), but I think a better solution would be to for them to simply buffer the content during the transition, so that no program material is lost.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Bichon said:


> I suppose this is a case of "you can't please everyone". I much prefer the new behaviour, such that two adjacent shows NOT use two tuners. With the old system, if I wanted to record CBS from 8:00-9:00 (two back to back shows) and NBC from 8:30-9:00, the NBC show would come up as a conflict, and I'd have to play with the timer options on both CBS shows to make it work -- a real pain.
> 
> I understand your frustration at losing a few seconds of material (although I'd expect that most of the time it would occur during the final credits or commercial), but I think a better solution would be to for them to simply buffer the content during the transition, so that no program material is lost.


We always had this issue OTA when recording Lost then Alias on ABC but there is only one OTA tuner so it was expected but still annoying.

The sad thing is there are now so may shows that are back to back like this....(SciFi Fridays) that you always have to start the next program to see the end and unfortuantly its not just credits.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Bichon said:


> I suppose this is a case of "you can't please everyone". I much prefer the new behaviour, such that two adjacent shows NOT use two tuners. With the old system, if I wanted to record CBS from 8:00-9:00 (two back to back shows) and NBC from 8:30-9:00, the NBC show would come up as a conflict, and I'd have to play with the timer options on both CBS shows to make it work -- a real pain.


I agree, I tend to find the new way the lesser of 2 evils. Typically the gap interupts the credits and/or "next week on ..." clips. Which bugs the hell out of my wife, but isn't a big deal to me.


----------



## Bichon

robglasser said:


> I agree, I tend to find the new way the lesser of 2 evils.


It occurs to me that they really don't have to pick the lesser of those two evils. There is a third option that would make both me and Paradox-sj happy. During that few minutes when the timers for the back-to-back shows overlap, they could simply copy the bitstream coming from the (one) tuner into two files, both the one for the first show AND the one for the second.


----------



## pthibode

I still have the problem that when I wake up my receiver and look at the guide, I'm getting no info available on ALL my channels past the current programming (not just OTA locals). This isn't every time, but probably 3 out of 5 times. Only difference between 226 and 227 is that now it looks for the satellites when it wakes up before giving me the picture. When this happens, my future timers are also blank as the receiver can't read the guide data to know what to record.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

pthibode - are you leaving your 942 in standby mode at night, or are you unplugging it from the wall? I'd expect that if you unplugged it, or killed power on your power strip. Also, do you have daily updates enabled?


----------



## Rob Glasser

Bichon said:


> It occurs to me that they really don't have to pick the lesser of those two evils. There is a third option that would make both me and Paradox-sj happy. During that few minutes when the timers for the back-to-back shows overlap, they could simply copy the bitstream coming from the (one) tuner into two files, both the one for the first show AND the one for the second.


Ok, yes, that would be the ideal solution. However, if I had to pick the old way or the new way I tend to go with the new way to avoid conflicts. When this has historically bugged me in the past, i.e. shows that tend to run over so the gap happens during a crucial scene (Lost and Alias are best examples for me), I just create a manual timer that covers both shows so I don't have a single gap, nor waste both tuners. Downside here is the advantage of NBR on the 942 goes to waste.


----------



## Altaman

I don't know how far BEV is behind Dish with respect to bugs, but I have found one on the 9200 (Dish 942) and while following the 942 for some time have never seen this one come up and it could be fixed on the 942.

In single mode create two timers, both set to auto for exactly the same time. The conflict screen will come up as soon as you select a program, instead of going to the screen to delete, it will goto disk diagnostics.

Alt


----------



## M492A

M492A said:


> I've noticed since Dish assimilated the Voom channels that a very few of the program titles on those channels appear to have the last letter truncated, both in the guide and when you bring up the Info on them.


Okay, so there appears to be a 35-character limit on the titles.

The other thing I noticed tonight was a problem where the last word in the title doesn't always flow correctly onto the second line in the guide and part of it remains on the screen after scrolling right or left. The attached pictures are worth a thousand words ... see "Jason Goes to Hell...".


----------



## xsailor

xsailor said:


> I'm watching a recorded OTA program which then freezes momentarily then the program resumes then I receive a popup which states that part of the recorded program may be lost due to a weak or no signal, then the program starts again then the recorded program prematurely ends although the recorded time states that it recorded the entire program.





Mark Lamutt said:


> OK, I see all of that up to the point that the recorded program prematurely ends. When does it end - right after you get the popup? Are you sure that the reason you don't have the rest of the episode isn't because you never regained signal?


The recording stops right after the popup. With the 721, the recording would continue (hoping for the signal to return :sure: ) until the end of the requested recording time. With the 942, the recording just stops when the signal is lost (right after the popup)


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I don't get it, because mine doesn't stop - it continues right on until the end of the timer, even if I leave the cable completely unattached.

I'm still thinking that the way it's looking to you could be due to never recovering the signal before the end of the timer.


----------



## xsailor

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't get it, because mine doesn't stop - it continues right on until the end of the timer, even if I leave the cable completely unattached.
> 
> I'm still thinking that the way it's looking to you could be due to never recovering the signal before the end of the timer.


Can't prove you wrong. I guess I will continue to record a "backup" show (SD) for the OTA HD shows that I really don't want to miss (highly frustrating!) :grrr:


----------



## Tom-Tx

mpeltz said:


> Well, I'm not sure if it's the same problem. I'll describe what happened and you can tell me if it's a new problem or not. Prior to L227 patch, I had my automatic updates turned OFF due to the Check Switch problems. After the system downloaded L227, I turned automatic updates back ON so that the receiver reboots every morning.
> 
> Everything was fine for Thur, Fri, and Sat. However, on Sun I noticed that my 5pm timer never fired. I went to the Schedule screen and noticed that the entire list of scheduled events were empty. Then, I selected the Guide and noticed that the program information didn't exist for future programs. I forwarded through the guide which triggered the system to perform a guide update. After the update completed (which took only 30 seconds??? - normally takes 5 minutes), my Scheduled events re-appeared and the timer fired. Of course I missed the first 20 minutes of the show by then.
> 
> Any thoughts? For now, I decided to turn automatic updates back OFF.


Since L227, every day my daily schedule is blank. I was overseas when the update came out, but first noticed this problem on Saturday and it has been the same every day since then. I don't know what the correct procedure is to get it back, but I have been doing a check switch, then the "acquiring sat" comes up, then the PG download. Yesterday it seemed like this froze so I did a front panel power reset. All this is a big pain and will not be useful when I go on vacation in a few days. 
!!! Can I get L226 back? !!!!

By the way, I have and had my auto updates turned on. Now I wish it was turned off!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Sounds like the DS bug isn't fixed. Tom - do the daily update trick three times and let is know if that gets your daily schedule back.


----------



## vahighland

Tom-Tx said:


> Since L227, every day my daily schedule is blank. I was overseas when the update came out, but first noticed this problem on Saturday and it has been the same every day since then. I don't know what the correct procedure is to get it back, but I have been doing a check switch, then the "acquiring sat" comes up, then the PG download. Yesterday it seemed like this froze so I did a front panel power reset. All this is a big pain and will not be useful when I go on vacation in a few days.
> !!! Can I get L226 back? !!!!
> 
> By the way, I have and had my auto updates turned on. Now I wish it was turned off!


I agree this has been very frustrating, but I'm not sure that L226 was any better. In fact, we haven't had a reliable software release to date from my perspective. <rant> I had a DirecTiVo system for three years and rarely had problems. And I mean rarely! If fact, I've re-booted my 942 receiver more times in the first few weeks than in all the years I owned my DirecTiVo receiver. With DirecTiVo, you could take a vacation for 6 months and not have to worry. All your programs would have recorded and the system would always re-acquire sat. signals without any user intervention. </rant>

If the PG download didn't complete then I would try the following:
1) front panel reset
2) check switch
3) PG download. This normally takes 5 minutes, but I've seen it take more than 15 minutes on occasion. Make sure that this completes.

For right now, I'm keeping automatic updates turned OFF. I'll periodically perform an update just like I did with L226. Maybe Mark can shed some light on exactly what the automatic update does and whether it's necessary for day-to-day operation.


----------



## Paradox-sj

mpeltz said:


> I agree this has been very frustrating, but I'm not sure that L226 was any better. In fact, we haven't had a reliable software release to date from my perspective. <rant> I had a DirecTiVo system for three years and rarely had problems. And I mean rarely! If fact, I've re-booted my 942 receiver more times in the first few weeks than in all the years I owned my DirecTiVo receiver. With DirecTiVo, you could take a vacation for 6 months and not have to worry. All your programs would have recorded and the system would always re-acquire sat. signals without any user intervention. </rant>
> 
> If the PG download didn't complete then I would try the following:
> 1) front panel reset
> 2) check switch
> 3) PG download. This normally takes 5 minutes, but I've seen it take more than 15 minutes on occasion. Make sure that this completes.
> 
> For right now, I'm keeping automatic updates turned OFF. I'll periodically perform an update just like I did with L226. Maybe Mark can shed some light on exactly what the automatic update does and whether it's necessary for day-to-day operation.


Turining automatic updates off accomplishes nothing except preveting the nightly HDD check and reboot. That is ALL it does.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I already have - the main purpose of the automatic updates is to go out and look for new software updates and to run hardware diagnostics. Guide data is updated everytime you put the 942 into standby.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Mark Lamutt said:


> I already have - the main purpose of the automatic updates is to go out and look for new software updates and to run hardware diagnostics. Guide data is updated everytime you put the 942 into standby.


Mark,

The unit will download new software anytime of the day. I have had updates turned off and still recieved 227 and in the middle of the afternoon no doubt.


----------



## Tom-Tx

Mark Lamutt said:


> Sounds like the DS bug isn't fixed. Tom - do the daily update trick three times and let is know if that gets your daily schedule back.


OK here's the sequence. This morning I turned on the 942. It seemed fine but the Daily Schedule was blank. I turned it off and sent my earlier post. After your reply, I turned it on again and the daily schedule was there.  
I had done nothing else in between. Just for fun, I did the front panel power reset, three times in a row. The 942 just went through the acquiring sat signal and nothing else (e.g. no PG download). The daily schedule was still there and all else seems fine.

Tomorrow morning I will see if the daily schedule gets lost again.


----------



## vahighland

Mark Lamutt said:


> I already have - the main purpose of the automatic updates is to go out and look for new software updates and to run hardware diagnostics. Guide data is updated everytime you put the 942 into standby.


Thanks for explaining this on this thread. I'm sure that you had posted the explanation on another thread, I wasn't sure where to look.



Mark Lamutt said:


> Sounds like the DS bug isn't fixed. Tom - do the daily update trick three times and let is know if that gets your daily schedule back.


Based on your explanation of the automatic updates, why suggest doing a daily update three times. It seems to me that the daily update trick will look for new software updates and run the hardware diagnostics three times, but does nothing else (i.e. guide update). If the idea is to trigger three guide updates in a row, then why not just go into standby mode for a few minutes, then press select to go back to live mode and do this sequence three times.

P.S., please forgive my ignorance on the DS bug. I have not experienced this bug until L227. So, it's new to me.


----------



## waltinvt

Been so busy, I didn't notice this until last night. I have a daily schedule to tape the Star Trek Next Generation series on Spike every day and it's been working fine until the 16th.

The schedule shows them as having been recorded but they're not in the DVR list. I think I got 227 about the same time as everyone else.


----------



## vahighland

waltinvt said:


> Been so busy, I didn't notice this until last night. I have a daily schedule to tape the Star Trek Next Generation series on Spike every day and it's been working fine until the 16th.
> 
> The schedule shows them as having been recorded but they're not in the DVR list. I think I got 227 about the same time as everyone else.


What does your Check Switch status show?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Paradox-sj said:


> Mark,
> 
> The unit will download new software anytime of the day. I have had updates turned off and still recieved 227 and in the middle of the afternoon no doubt.


I'm well aware of that, Paradox. I was just passing along what the engineers told me when I asked about it.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

mpeltz said:


> Based on your explanation of the automatic updates, why suggest doing a daily update three times. It seems to me that the daily update trick will look for new software updates and run the hardware diagnostics three times, but does nothing else (i.e. guide update). If the idea is to trigger three guide updates in a row, then why not just go into standby mode for a few minutes, then press select to go back to live mode and do this sequence three times.
> 
> P.S., please forgive my ignorance on the DS bug. I have not experienced this bug until L227. So, it's new to me.


Check out this therad, mpeltz: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40836


----------



## vahighland

Mark Lamutt said:


> Check out this therad, mpeltz: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=40836


Got it. So there really isn't a good explanation why the 8-5 trick works for some and the check switch works for others. Hmmmmm.

Prior to L227, I had been running into the check switch problems with the DPPTwin. That bug required at least one check switch per day, sometimes more. Up to that point, I had never encountered the daily schedule bug. L227 fixed the check switch/DPPTwin bug, but the net result is zero because now I'm getting the DS bug, which requires at least one/two/three daily check switches or 8-5s.

I've gone through the DS thread and had one thought. Placing the receiver into standby mode along with some unknown variables seems to put the receiver in into this state. Has anyone ever tried leaving the receiver on all the time? That is, don't place the receiver into standby mode.


----------



## chastulsa

My 942 is now a piece. It will randomly start a searching for sat like your doing a CS. it will to 0-1, 0-2, 0-3 then sometimes get to 4-5 and it cycles through all the transponders. I have to unplug and it cycles two more times and it goes to a blank screen then the pictures pops on. 

Today it didnt record any existing timers, so I deleted them all and the red light came on. after the show was over and the light went off I went to PVR list and it wasnt there? 

I am paying $5.00 extra a month for a service that made my wife miss shows. Well as we all know Its twice as bad when she does. 228 hurry up!!!!! 

(anyway to go back to 226?)


----------



## Mike D-CO5

mpeltz said:


> Got it. So there really isn't a good explanation why the 8-5 trick works for some and the check switch works for others. Hmmmmm.
> 
> Prior to L227, I had been running into the check switch problems with the DPPTwin. That bug required at least one check switch per day, sometimes more. Up to that point, I had never encountered the daily schedule bug. L227 fixed the check switch/DPPTwin bug, but the net result is zero because now I'm getting the DS bug, which requires at least one/two/three daily check switches or 8-5s.
> 
> I've gone through the DS thread and had one thought. Placing the receiver into standby mode along with some unknown variables seems to put the receiver in into this state. Has anyone ever tried leaving the receiver on all the time? That is, don't place the receiver into standby mode.


I was getting the switch error problem every night on my 61.5 sat channels like Voom. I had the updates enabled and from reading here on this board , this was causing it. So I diabled the updates and I didn't get the switch error anymore. I got L227 and I went ahead and enabled the updates again and no more switch errors until two days ago. I lost the picture on the Voom channels and so I ran a switch check which caused me to lose any contact on the 61.5 sat. So I figured I would check my 61.5 sat dish install and sure enough I had a slight problem. It seems someone had run into it when they mowed and it made the lnb loose ,because the holder of the lnb was broken. This too was causing me switch errors and I would lose the picture on Voom even after the new software update. I went out and changed out the holder , since I had a spare dish , and reconnected the lnb , and now no more switch errors and no more lost lock on the Voom channels.

My point is , have you checked your dish and lnb and see if it is all connected right? IF it caused me errors it might be causing you some too. By the way I have never suffered from the timer schedule not working.


----------



## volfan615

Bichon said:


> I suppose this is a case of "you can't please everyone". I much prefer the new behaviour, such that two adjacent shows NOT use two tuners. With the old system, if I wanted to record CBS from 8:00-9:00 (two back to back shows) and NBC from 8:30-9:00, the NBC show would come up as a conflict, and I'd have to play with the timer options on both CBS shows to make it work -- a real pain.


I agree! This works out much better.


----------



## vahighland

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I was getting the switch error problem every night on my 61.5 sat channels like Voom. I had the updates enabled and from reading here on this board , this was causing it. So I diabled the updates and I didn't get the switch error anymore. I got L227 and I went ahead and enabled the updates again and no more switch errors until two days ago. I lost the picture on the Voom channels and so I ran a switch check which caused me to lose any contact on the 61.5 sat. So I figured I would check my 61.5 sat dish install and sure enough I had a slight problem. It seems someone had run into it when they mowed and it made the lnb loose ,because the holder of the lnb was broken. This too was causing me switch errors and I would lose the picture on Voom even after the new software update. I went out and changed out the holder , since I had a spare dish , and reconnected the lnb , and now no more switch errors and no more lock on the Voom channels.
> 
> My point is , have you checked your dish and lnb and see if it is all connected right? IF it caused me errors it might be causing you some too. By the way I have never suffered from the timer schedule not working.


I did talk to Dish and my installer about the problems over the last couple months. According to Dish, some DPPTwin users ran into problems where the 942 would not re-acquire the sat signals after a reboot, auto update, or loss of signal scenario (like a storm). They stated that this was a software-only problem. And so far, it looks like L227 fixed that problem. The daily schedule bug is a known software issue as well, that according to the release notes, did not get fixed.

However, I agree that the hardware should be checked. In fact, my installer is planning to replace my switch and repeak the dish next week just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Paradox-sj

volfan615 said:


> I agree! This works out much better.


Then make it an options as I HATE to lose the end of programs it defeats the purpose of a name based DVR.


----------



## Moridin

Paradox-sj said:


> Then make it an options as I HATE to lose the end of programs it defeats the purpose of a name based DVR.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Paradox-sj said:


> Then make it an options as I HATE to lose the end of programs it defeats the purpose of a name based DVR.


It has nothing to do with NBR, if the guide was acturate down to the second you wouldn't have the issue, but it's only accurate to the minute. Some stations start new shows right on time, some are a few seconds late, others are a few seconds early. It's the same effect if it was a weekly recording. The guide is still showing the show ending on the hour/half hour, it's just that in reality it may be running over a few seconds and what was saving you in the past was the default 3 minute padding on every recording. NBR would protect you when the show is moved to a different time slot/day of the week/or was expanded beyond the normal time in the guide. Even then if the show ran over a few seconds that recording would have the small gap as well as one recording stops and another pics up. Your right though, it would be nice for it to be an option. i.e. maximise tuner effeciency or maximize overlap coverage, something like that.

I had to make a manual weekly recording for Alias and Lost as a single recording last season because ABC was notorious for having their shows run over, even though the guide still indicated normal start and end times on the top of the hour.

Actually, even better it would really rock if the software was smart enough to detect back to back recordings and just make one solid recording. This way there are no interruptions, no waste space, or wasted tuners. The software already lets you go into a multiple show manual recording and select any specific show within it instantly so the only downside I see is you can't free up the space until you've watched all the shows in a recording. This might be a good idea for a feature request.


----------



## normang

I think the solution for Sci-Fi Friday is to manually program all three hours for the foreseeable future and call it a day...


----------



## Tom-Tx

Tom-Tx said:


> OK here's the sequence. This morning I turned on the 942. It seemed fine but the Daily Schedule was blank. I turned it off and sent my earlier post. After your reply, I turned it on again and the daily schedule was there.
> I had done nothing else in between. Just for fun, I did the front panel power reset, three times in a row. The 942 just went through the acquiring sat signal and nothing else (e.g. no PG download). The daily schedule was still there and all else seems fine.
> Tomorrow morning I will see if the daily schedule gets lost again.


OK, both yesterday and this morning turned the 942 on and had no problems. The DS was there and all looked fine. I'm not really sure what was going on, but the 3 times in a row reset seems to have eliminated the problem. Now I'm wondering if my previous post quoted above was the third time (albeit not in a continuous row) since I had returned from overseas and had used the receiver since the software update. In any event, while I don't understand why 3 times is the charm, as long as I'm back to reliable performance, ...no questions.

Now all I ask is for Caller ID to work as well as it did on 500 series receivers and for my priorities, I'll have to call the 942 99.9%. Come on, nothing is really 100%.

Mark, thanks for your attention to all of our complaints, suggestions, whining, whatever.


----------



## djmav

Well,

For me, ever since release 227, my 942 has been rebooting by itself at different intervals. 

My 942 had been working great with no major problems. Note that this started immediately after the download.


----------



## MarkR7

djmav said:


> Well,
> 
> For me, ever since release 227, my 942 has been rebooting by itself at different intervals.
> 
> My 942 had been working great with no major problems. Note that this started immediately after the download.


That's what's happening with my 942 as well, since the update last week. See my original post a couple of pages back.

I have been working with Dish Advanced Support the last few days, trying different things. Yesterday, they had me go to the signal strength screen, and had me test Sat 119 w/ Transponders 19 and 20, and then Sat 110 w/ Transponders 20 and 21. In both instances, my signal meter would read green, around the high 90s to 102 or so, then drop off to no signal, back to green, back to no signal, continuously. They think this may be the cause of the constant reboots.

So last night I connected my bedroom Dish 510 DVR to the same incoming coax, and repeating the same test, both sats read around 115 and stayed green the whole time, no fluctuations. And of course, that receiver is working just fine.

I will talk to them once again this evening, as it seems it's RMA time.

Check your readings and let us know.


----------



## Gutter

Yesterday my 942 had a freeze frame on every channel. Sound was on-going but when ever I channged channels, the pic froze immediatly. I did a reboot and it cleared.


----------



## cdehmer

Tom-Tx said:


> Since L227, every day my daily schedule is blank. I was overseas when the update came out, but first noticed this problem on Saturday and it has been the same every day since then. I don't know what the correct procedure is to get it back, but I have been doing a check switch, then the "acquiring sat" comes up, then the PG download. Yesterday it seemed like this froze so I did a front panel power reset. All this is a big pain and will not be useful when I go on vacation in a few days.
> !!! Can I get L226 back? !!!!
> 
> By the way, I have and had my auto updates turned on. Now I wish it was turned off!


Losing Program Guide every day as a result of the automatic update. Here's the behavior on my 942. I can now now duplicate the automatic updates where the problem occurs:

- Make sure the Program Guide is correct (lists future programs)
- Go to Menu Preferences Updates
- Set time to a couple of minutes from now. Back out of menus.
- Watch while it prompts that it's about to do the update
- wait about 5 minutes (screen goes to Stand-by, then blank, then Stand-by)
- Press Select to wake it up
- Select Okay to Check Switch prompt (Does not occur every time. Not sure why this comes up)
- Screen goes completely blank. Wait 5 minutes. No change.
- Press red On buttom
- Press Select. Channel comes on.
- Press Guide: No future events past current program in all channels
- Press Cancel
- Press Red buttom to put in stand-by, repeat last 3 steps repeatedly. No change.
- Any future scheduled timers apparently do not record when this happens (missed Formula 1 qualifications/practices that were scheduled for 4 am). 
- In Guide, scroll forward. Prompt comes up that Guide needs to be updated
- SOmetimes it happens in a few seconds. Sometimes it gets stuck in the update process and have to cancel and try again.

Will now try turning off automatic updates and set a reminder in Outlook to somehow manually update every few days.

Pretty frustrating. Although there have been vast improvements from the 921 and even from previous 942 versions, I think missing a program is a huge dissapointment.

P.S. Anyone know the starting grid for the German Gran Prix  Just kidding. I restored a timer that was set to skip tonight at 11:00 pm where the qualifications will be re-broadcast.


----------



## Avillant

I have two 942s and this problem exists on only one of them. During the week I have several timers set up to record and they all work beautifully. I am away on Sat, Sun & Mon. On the problem 942, all the timers for Sat and one on Sunday morning work fine, however, I have 2 timers set for Sun evening and they show being recorded, but are NOT. When I get home on Monday evening, I find that the 942 will not apparently 'power on', but after a short delay, the System Info screen occurs. I press select and things seem to be okay, but sometime between then and the start of the next timer, the same thing happens. The timer seems to be recording but is NOT (no red lite). I have to re-boot to get things back to normal. This has now happened two weekends in a row (227 installed). This does not happen on my other 942. Programs were recorded all weekend. Does this sound familiar to anyone?

Both 942s are run in Single mode only. The only difference is that the one with no problems does not use the TV2 remote. It is controled only by the TV1 remote even though the remote antenna is connected. I actually use the TV2 remote to control the troublesome 942 from another location.

In the past, I have had a problem with the troublesome 942 suddenly changing stations on its own. My TV is one of those DLP rear projection sets with a glass shelf under the TV for equipment. The 942 is mounted on that glass shelf. Suspecting pickup from the remote antenna, I ran a piece of coax thru the wall and put the TV2 remote antenna on it. Haven't had any stations changing since. However, I still had the problem this weekend.

As a side note, the troublesome 942 suddenly re-booted itself last Friday evening while I was watching it.

Could my problems be because the 942 is under the TV? There is over 3" of clearance between the top the the 942 and the bottom of the TV. The 942 in the other TV is mounted in an equipment cabinet.

I hope I haven't been too rambling and that someone will understand what I have said. Other than this problem, I am very very happy with my 942s and love the formatting changes that were made in 227.

Tony


----------



## Mike D-CO5

As long as the 942 has plenty of ventilation and it not taking on excessive heat from the tv it should be alright. But knowing that it might be a problem, maybe you should move it to another location. Both of my 942s are located above the tv on a shelf about 15 inches above teh tv, or to the side in an a/v cabinet. I suffer from none of the problems you talk about.


----------



## Gutter

I had a heat problem with my 942 and it was out in the open with nothing near it. I solved it by putting 1/4 inch spacers to raise the 942. It seems to improve the air flow.


----------



## audiomaster

Oh yeah, the IR on TV2 is not working either.>>
Has IR control on the second output been enabled on the 942? If so I might get one!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Not yet.


----------



## jetskier

audiomaster said:


> Oh yeah, the IR on TV2 is not working either.>>
> Has IR control on the second output been enabled on the 942? If so I might get one!


I thought I was one of the only members of the TV2 IR club who has requested this feature.  I think that brings it up to 4 or 5 now.

Hopefully we will see it in the next update or two. I was happy to see the discrete off enabled. It caused a few problems with the macros in my remote until Mark mentioned it was enabled in L2.27, but they never mentioned it in the release notes.


----------



## jpage4500

I view the channel lineup in Ascending order.. it just makes more sense to me but I understand it's more of a preference than anything else. 

But, if I enter Browse mode and press UP/DOWN, it doesn't obey this preference. UP will move the opposite of how UP works in the Guide mode for me. I'd image this wouldn't be too difficult to fix..

Also, this isn't big, but what's with the prompts that allow me to choose from Yes, No or Cancel? Usually, it's a question like: "Do you wish to stop recording?" Well, from what I can see No and Cancel do the same thing. Why not just offer Yes/No or Ok/Cancel?

thanks,
joe


----------



## MrC

jpage4500 said:


> I view the channel lineup in Ascending order.. it just makes more sense to me but I understand it's more of a preference than anything else.
> 
> But, if I enter Browse mode and press UP/DOWN, it doesn't obey this preference. UP will move the opposite of how UP works in the Guide mode for me. I'd image this wouldn't be too difficult to fix..


I requested this to be changed as well, in fact, reported it as a bug in the forum a month or so ago - the inconsistency is really annoying. The feedback was that other dish systems are that way too... so its not a bug. I think that's a silly postition to take, and that consistency in the UI is more important in such cases.

And I agree - the Yes/No/Cancel prompts are pretty stupid. Its like they have a toolkit, and the default option dialog is Yes/No/Cancel.


----------



## BobaBird

Yes/No/Cancel dates back to the earliest Dish receivers. The prompt buttons completely changed color and with only 2 it was unclear which was selected. By adding a 3rd button users were more easily able to determine which of the things was not like the others. That would seem to no longer be necessary with the newer GUIs that encircle the selection.


----------



## jal

I have owned my 942 for about 10 days or so. Twice the following has occurred:

When watching a satellite channel, and I type in an OTA channel on the remote, the 942 switches to the channel, but freezes, requiring a reboot. The first time, I got a black screen, nothing more. The second time, when I switched a got white static video, and intermittent sound. The 942 would not allow me to switch channels and it would not accept commands from the remote. Again, a front panel reboot fixed the problem.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

jal - sounds to me like you either have a switch problem or a tuner problem in your 942. If it happens again, I'd call tech support.


----------



## Tom-Tx

I just returned from 10 day vacation and nothing recorded while I was gone. I've had the daily schedule problem ever since L227 and before going on vacation, I tried the 3-times reboot which seemed to work, but...... upon return no daily schedule and the program guide was missing data beyond a few hours from when I turned on the set.

What's going on with this since L227????


----------



## Tom in TX

Tom-Tx said:


> I just returned from 10 day vacation and nothing recorded while I was gone. I've had the daily schedule problem ever since L227 and before going on vacation, I tried the 3-times reboot which seemed to work, but...... upon return no daily schedule and the program guide was missing data beyond a few hours from when I turned on the set.
> 
> What's going on with this since L227????


I live very close to you (Coppell), and have had absoluetly no recording problems. 
Tom in TX


----------



## jal

Thanks Mark. So far, it hasn't happened today.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Tom-TX, I think that you probably need to delete all of your timers, and then add them back in. Clear the database and start fresh.


----------



## DanB474

Mark, I have a problem that relates to the duplicate timer issue. I get "World Class Championship Boxing" on one of my RSN's. Unfortunately, it doesn't contain any program info on the EPG other than "World Class Championship Series. Sports. (2005)" 

Because of this, every episode is apparently seen by my 942 as a duplicate event. I think it would be important for Dish to know the following though: As I was watching boxing the other day, I decided to go outside. I hit "record", but nothing happened. I tried everything I could think of (except delete the initial timer to record all episodes). There was no way for me to just hit record, and when I checked the daily schedule, I realized why. It had about 4 'skipped' boxing events at the same time, all said they were skipped because it was a "duplicate event". 

So this problem occurs when attempting to manually record the remainder of an event that was seen by the Daily Schedule as a duplicate and skipped.


----------



## Tom-Tx

Mark Lamutt said:


> Tom-TX, I think that you probably need to delete all of your timers, and then add them back in. Clear the database and start fresh.


I have done as you suggested and also forced the download about 4 or 5 times in a row now. I set the preference to update 5-minutes away and put the 942 into standby. I watched as it powered on and went into a reboot sequence then powered off with the screen saver back on. On some occasions, when I hit select it would do an acquiring sat signal (both on 61 and 110) and others it would not. On 2 occasions, when I looked at the PG, it had a bunch of "Info Not Avail" and asked me to update. I can't recall now if in each where the PG was not complete if that was preceded by an acquiring sat signal. It is almost like there are times where the PG info does not actually download.


----------



## ewingr

I am having occasional, brief pauses, in playback. A little annoying, but not to the point of frustration. It makes me feel like the drive is not handling the Bandwidth, or the cache isn't working on the drive, or something like that.

I don't recall having this before 227. If I did, it wasn't as frequent as now. If my drive were full of recordings, I'd think maybe it was due to that, but the unit dumped ALL recordings over the weekend (per my earlier post here). There's only 4 or so on it now.


----------



## the_bear

I was recording and watching on tuner2 while nothing was happening for tuner1. I realized I wanted to catch a bit of news. I paused what I was currently watching and went into the guide and hit record on the news. I would have assumed the news would start recording on tuner1 so I could go into the DVR menu and watch some. Instead, I got a recording error message. I remember being able to do this with the 522, but it might not have been the exact same thing. I searched and could not find anyone else who tried this.


----------



## Tom in TX

I walked into my living room this morning, and there was dialogue coming out of my speakers. The TV was off, and the 942 was off. I always leave the A/V rec. on. I turned on the TV and 942, and it was tuned to OTA ABC station. That was the sound that was coming out without the 942 on. I then turned the TV and 942 off, again leaving the receiver on, and all was normal; no sound. Anyone ever have this happen? Doesn't bother me, just thought it strange!
Tom in TX


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I have seen my ota stations on my tv broadcasting even when my 942 sat receiver is turned off. I can even access the sat guide sometimes even when all the lights are off on the front of the receiver. Weird!


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I'm seeing this now as well on my L229 version 942. Reported.


----------



## Tom in TX

Some people have trouble getting their receivers to work, and mine works even when it's off!!! Gotta love it!
Tom in TX


----------



## DRJDAN

Tom in TX,

What do you mean it works when it is off? You mean the lights are out, but every thing else is normal?


----------



## Tom in TX

DRJDAN said:


> Tom in TX,
> 
> What do you mean it works when it is off? You mean the lights are out, but every thing else is normal?


Read post 143 above, it details my experience with the "Phantom 942".
Tom in TX


----------



## DRJDAN

I had problem where there was guide and all the mornal stuff, but not video/audio. It seems to have happen after the L229 download. I did a number of reboots and finally it was working. It was real hard to get to reboot, it would seem like rebooting, but the lights on front would just go off. Then on one of the reboots, I got the dialog of a hard disk diagonistic was being preformed. Said may take upto 45 minutes. But it only took about 1 minute, then after this, the reboot continued as normal and the 942 was back working.


----------



## Justin

Can something be done about the volume difference between HD channels (surround-sound) and regular channels (stereo?). It's really annoying...


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I don't know that Dish has a lot of control over this - it's the same kind of thing when commercials are 3 times louder than programming. It's coming that way from the source.


----------



## johnstred

I am a new owner of the 942 (8 weeks). I am still on 227 (Monday). Any idea why? Another interesting thing happened. I was out of town during the initial spool last week. Upon my return on Saturday, an error message wsa up. I had to click OK for it to go away. However, since the initial spool date for 229 and me clicking this OK, nothing was recorded. No events triggered. No new program data downloaded. Now everything is fine, Any ideas? Is this a bug or a 229 issue? Does a new software download always require a user interaction before it continues to do what it is upposed to be doing, i.e. recording shows?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

When ever you go to add a manual ota channel, if it is strong and you just leave it there for a few seconds on a strong station, system will crash and reboot. Does this to me all the time and others to.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Jeff - how long is a few seconds? I have my 942 running L229 currently sitting at the Add Digital screen, with a local digital channel that is pegging the meter at 100. It's been sitting here for almost 5 minutes now, and my 942 has not crashed. I need more specific information from you about this one.


----------



## JR_Baas

> When ever you go to add a manual ota channel, if it is strong and you just leave it there for a few seconds on a strong station, system will crash and reboot. Does this to me all the time and others to.


I can confirm that this has happened with me as well. It did not have to even be a strong signal. It was more like 10 min before it crashed. I have not tried with L229, but I will tonight.


----------



## Rob Glasser

You can add me to the list of people with Audio Sync issues since the last update. I noticed it on all stations, but OTA stations were the worse. I checked most of my OTA stations last night and they were all off. I doubt that is related to the feed from the stations. One I could understand, but all 6 that I checked? I doubt it. 

I noticed issues with HBOHD, HDNet, FoodTV, Dish provided locals, and Comedy Central. At that point I stopped checking.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

JR_Baas said:


> I can confirm that this has happened with me as well. It did not have to even be a strong signal. It was more like 10 min before it crashed. I have not tried with L229, but I will tonight.


I don't get this at all, as mine times out after a little more than 5 minutes and jumps back to the Local Channels screen. No lockup, no reboot, no crash. Tried it on several of my local channels. What are you guys doing differently than me to make this happen?


----------



## Jeff McClellan

Mark, I emailed you a response. While we are also on the subject, my ota signal has dropped with this version. They had it pretty much perfect with the last, so much so it was showing a higher signal strength on the 942 than my Sony's internal tuner. Now it has reversed back. The Sony is more stable.


----------



## Jon Spackman

Mark, what software are you on? L231 or??? That may have something to do with it, maybe its where you live VS these guys....


----------



## Mark Lamutt

One of my 942s is currently on L229, just like the rest of you until later this week. The other one is on something different until later this week.


----------



## Justin

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't know that Dish has a lot of control over this - it's the same kind of thing when commercials are 3 times louder than programming. It's coming that way from the source.


It's not a show-by-show difference... it's an HD versus SD difference... and it seems constant so I would suspect that the level could be adjusted on the output based on the type of recording?


----------



## Rob Glasser

Justin said:


> It's not a show-by-show difference... it's an HD versus SD difference... and it seems constant so I would suspect that the level could be adjusted on the output based on the type of recording?


For me it's a difference between Dolby Digital and PCM, and since I see it on DVD's as well I'm sure, at least in my case, it's my Digital Receiver. I do notice that Dish does level the audio, at least on their SD locals they provide. When I watch something on a Dish provided local the sound is constant between show and commerical, but when I watch something on an OTA local, SD/HD, it bounces up and down.


----------



## JR_Baas

Mark Lamutt said:


> I don't get this at all, as mine times out after a little more than 5 minutes and jumps back to the Local Channels screen. No lockup, no reboot, no crash. Tried it on several of my local channels. What are you guys doing differently than me to make this happen?


Well I spent an hour trying to get the receiver to lock up. It just went back to the previous channel after 5 minutes like you said. I know when I put up my OTA antenna a couple of months ago, it did reboot on the signal strength screen. Maybe it was because I was adjusting the antenna and the signal was varying so much.


----------



## Paradox-sj

AUDIO SYNC

I am experiencing this on all channel types now (SD,HD,OTA) some channels are worse than others and some are so bad that even when i run the audio through my AV reciever the audio correction doesnt work.


----------



## DarkDreams

After the L227 software upgrade to my DVR-942, I have been experiencing lip sync problems on both the satellite (VOOM) HD and OTA HD channels. Sometimes it is way off and other times just slightly off. It is even out of sync when it is downconverted to the TV2 output. The recent L229 software upgrade did NOT fix this problem.

Hopefully this annoying issue will be addressed quickly!


----------



## Moridin

When watching one particular DVR event, at exactly the same spot each time I play it back, playback stops and I get a dialog popup indicating that the satellite signal has been lost, and that satellite signal acquisition is in progress. Trouble is, signal hasn't been lost. If I press channel up/down I see whatever's being broadcast just fine. If I then resume playback of the interrupted DVR event, playback resumes a few seconds after the point in the recording at which the dialog appeared. If I skip back 10 seconds, the dialog will come up at exactly the same point in playback of the recording.

This behavior never manifested with previous software versions.


----------



## JR_Baas

JR_Baas said:


> Well I spent an hour trying to get the receiver to lock up. It just went back to the previous channel after 5 minutes like you said. I know when I put up my OTA antenna a couple of months ago, it did reboot on the signal strength screen. Maybe it was because I was adjusting the antenna and the signal was varying so much.


Mark, try disconnecting your antenna. Last night, I was trying to tune my antenna. I moved it in the attic and had to disconnect the antenna cable. The system did a reboot. I did not have time to try it again to verify that it would reboot, but I will try this weekend.


----------



## Tom in TX

Moridin said:


> When watching one particular DVR event, at exactly the same spot each time I play it back, playback stops and I get a dialog popup indicating that the satellite signal has been lost, and that satellite signal acquisition is in progress. Trouble is, signal hasn't been lost. If I press channel up/down I see whatever's being broadcast just fine. If I then resume playback of the interrupted DVR event, playback resumes a few seconds after the point in the recording at which the dialog appeared. If I skip back 10 seconds, the dialog will come up at exactly the same point in playback of the recording.
> 
> This behavior never manifested with previous software versions.


Sounds like you "Recorded" the signal aquisition, and it's now part of that recording. Does that make sense? I'm no engineer!
Tom in TX


----------



## Jeff McClellan

All you have to do is go to add a digital channel or highlight one on the left in that screen. Start moving your antenna around to alter the signal strength, and walla. REBOOT.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

JR and Jeff - I don't know what else is going on with your 942s that isn't with mine, because under L229, I just went to the Add Digital screen, entered a valid local channel number, and then disconnected my antenna line. The only thing that happened was that the signal strength bar went from 100 and locked to 0 and not locked. No reboot, no system freeze.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski

JEFF M said:


> All you have to do is go to add a digital channel or highlight one on the left in that screen. Start moving your antenna around to alter the signal strength, and walla. REBOOT.


Mine actually did that last night as well. it was the first time I have seen it do it (I dont move my antenna often, but last night I wanted to see if I could pick up a Mass station.)


----------



## Jeff McClellan

I think the issue is, it cant handle a spike in ota strength. Its like it overloads the receiver.


----------



## Moridin

Tom in TX said:


> Sounds like you "Recorded" the signal aquisition, and it's now part of that recording. Does that make sense? I'm no engineer!
> Tom in TX


No, that's not what happened. The program played back fine with all previous sw versions. Besides, if there's a signal loss during recording, there's merely a gap in the recording, not a dialog displayed indicating loss of signal as part of the recording itself.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

That's not true - if there is a loss of signal during a recording, when you are playing back the recording, there is an information box popup saying that the part of the recording was lost due to loss of signal.


----------



## Moridin

Mark Lamutt said:


> That's not true - if there is a loss of signal during a recording, when you are playing back the recording, there is an information box popup saying that the part of the recording was lost due to loss of signal.


Sorry, I missated. I meant to say that a dialog indicating attempting re-acquisition of the satellite signal is not displayed as part of the recording, which is what I am seeing with 229, and have never seen on this DVR event with any previous version of 942 software.


----------



## Paradox-sj

The following has happened twice since 229

I was watching TNTHD and pulled up the guide and switched to one of the voom channels
It switched channels but all I get is a black screen. I wait but the picture and sound never come in. I change channels again and the same thing happens again...
I wait to see if anything will come in but this time the box reboots.
After rebooting things are back to normal.

I can not recreate this at will but once is an annomily twice is a concern...if it happens a third time...houston we have a problem.


----------



## srrobinson2

I don't know if this is a bug or not. I get Dolby Digital sound on the other Sat HD channels, but not on ESPNHD. I'm watching Monday Night Football, and I 'm receiving a PCM stream (Dolby Pro Logic) instead of Dolby Digital.

Is ESPN not broadcasting DD? Or, do I have a problem?

I rebooted twice without any change.


----------



## MarkR7

Reboot problems still exist...

This is really frustrating . I had DISH finally replace my "rebooting" 942 with a new one, and guess what??!?! The new receiver is having the exact same problem.

To recap the problem, my 942 (old and new) reboots at the exact times every day. By "reboot", I mean that at 7pm, 11pm, 12pm, 2pm (and maybe a few other times that I don't normally watch TV) the receiver loses its signal, shuts down, reboots, and gets to the "acquiring" signal screen (#15). It cycles thru 1 of 5 then 2 of 5, stays there for a minute and then resets itself. It does this "looping" anywhere from 10 minutes to sometimes over an hour. 

Shutting off power doesn't work. Nothing works. Note, this problem did not exist on L226, started happening after L227, and still happening with L229.

As I said earlier, it's baffling because it occurs at the exact same times everyday. This is really killing me.

Any ideas on next steps?


----------



## logray

srrobinson2 said:


> Is ESPN not broadcasting DD? Or, do I have a problem?


I have the same issue with my 811. I think ESPN is in DTS as well - I don't have a DTS receiver, only does DD. Anyone with DTS receiver want to chime in?


----------



## Moridin

logray said:


> I have the same issue with my 811. I think ESPN is in DTS as well - I don't have a DTS receiver, only does DD. Anyone with DTS receiver want to chime in?


NFL Preseason Football is on now; it's in ProLogic, not DTS. (And yes, I have a DTS receiver.)

As far as I know, no one is broadcasting in DTS yet; I think it was only recently (as in "within the past couple weeks") approved by the HD standards bodies.


----------



## Moridin

Actually, never mind. ESPN-HD uses circle surround, which a Dolby ProLogic II decoder can handle fine.

The DTS/HD confusion came from this: DTS-HD is a new encoding scheme proposed for use with BluRay/DVD-HD.

http://www.dtsonline.com/consumer/dtshd.php


----------



## Moridin

I'm new to Voom, so sorry if this has been answered before.

Is it normal for Voom channels to lack guide data? For example, HDNWS and RAVE have no guide data past 12am 8/16; ULTRA no guide data past 11pm 8/15; MNSTR no guide data past 12:30am 8/16. Running a check switch to force a download of guide data has no effect.


----------



## Jerry G

Moridin said:


> I'm new to Voom, so sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Is it normal for Voom channels to lack guide data? For example, HDNWS and RAVE have no guide data past 12am 8/16; ULTRA no guide data past 11pm 8/15; MNSTR no guide data past 12:30am 8/16. Running a check switch to force a download of guide data has no effect.


Just set up a 942 today and found the same thing. And had the same problem with the 921 and missing guide data on some of the Voom channels. However, my 811 does have the guide data for those same Voom channels. So it would appear that the data is available, but the 942 isn't getting it. Also did a switch test again, and rebooted, and still no data for some of the Voom channels.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

MarkR7 said:


> Reboot problems still exist...
> 
> This is really frustrating . I had DISH finally replace my "rebooting" 942 with a new one, and guess what??!?! The new receiver is having the exact same problem.
> 
> To recap the problem, my 942 (old and new) reboots at the exact times every day. By "reboot", I mean that at 7pm, 11pm, 12pm, 2pm (and maybe a few other times that I don't normally watch TV) the receiver loses its signal, shuts down, reboots, and gets to the "acquiring" signal screen (#15). It cycles thru 1 of 5 then 2 of 5, stays there for a minute and then resets itself. It does this "looping" anywhere from 10 minutes to sometimes over an hour.
> 
> Shutting off power doesn't work. Nothing works. Note, this problem did not exist on L226, started happening after L227, and still happening with L229.
> 
> As I said earlier, it's baffling because it occurs at the exact same times everyday. This is really killing me.
> 
> Any ideas on next steps?


Please email me this, along with your 942 receiver information from the sysinfo screen and your name and phone number. You are #3 here in the last week that have complained of this, and I'm starting to get concerned about it...


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Moridin said:


> I'm new to Voom, so sorry if this has been answered before.
> 
> Is it normal for Voom channels to lack guide data? For example, HDNWS and RAVE have no guide data past 12am 8/16; ULTRA no guide data past 11pm 8/15; MNSTR no guide data past 12:30am 8/16. Running a check switch to force a download of guide data has no effect.


That's normal right now if you have a dish pointing at the 129 satellite location. Those are the HD test channels from 129 right now, and they don't have any guide data.


----------



## Jerry G

Jerry G said:


> Just set up a 942 today and found the same thing. And had the same problem with the 921 and missing guide data on some of the Voom channels. However, my 811 does have the guide data for those same Voom channels. So it would appear that the data is available, but the 942 isn't getting it. Also did a switch test again, and rebooted, and still no data for some of the Voom channels.


Just checked the guide this morning. Overnight, the Voom channels that were missing guide info did get populated with the info. BTW, I'm not pointing at 129.

But, while using PIP, I suddenly lost the picture and the 942 rebooted. I also had a loss of picture and reboot last night, but I don't recall exactly what I was doing when this happened. That's two sudden reboots in less than 24 hours of owning the 942. Oh Lord, don't tell me I replaced one set of nightmares with the 921 for another with the 942. This is ridiculous.

BTW, after the reboot, I get a screen informing me to use the 2nd remote and set it's ID, or something like that. I haven't bothered and just cancel the message as I'm only using the 942 in single user mode. But I'm concerned that if a reboot occurs while I'm not watching to dismiss this message, will the 942 not fire any timer I have set?


----------



## Moridin

Mark Lamutt said:


> That's normal right now if you have a dish pointing at the 129 satellite location. Those are the HD test channels from 129 right now, and they don't have any guide data.


Hmm...I'm pointing to 61.5 for the Voom channels, and don't have any dishes pointing to 129. This morning when I checked, I had guide data extending out 7 or 8 days (I can't remember exactly) for all channels.


----------



## Paradox-sj

Paradox-sj said:


> The following has happened twice since 229
> 
> I was watching TNTHD and pulled up the guide and switched to one of the voom channels
> It switched channels but all I get is a black screen. I wait but the picture and sound never come in. I change channels again and the same thing happens again...
> I wait to see if anything will come in but this time the box reboots.
> After rebooting things are back to normal.
> 
> I can not recreate this at will but once is an annomily twice is a concern...if it happens a third time...houston we have a problem.


Okay this happend again last night...basicly the exact same circumstances.

I changed the channel, got a black screen, the box rebooted.


----------



## Mike Russell

I went on vacation the 5th and returned on the 14th to find everything on my harddrive erased except what I had protected. I don't think it was caused from L229 because it came on the 4th. (not sure if mine had it L229 or not as I was busy getting ready to leave) I did have timers set to record all the nascar races, all I got was the truck race and the cup race the second weekend I was gone.

I wonder if my harddrive got full and erased everything instead of just what it needed to.

I haven't saw where any has had this problem.


----------



## bthom73

Interesting problem today with L229 that I've never seen before.

The receiver went into some weird state where the video was
locked up but the audio was fine. 

It happened with both live and pre-recorded/DVR video.

Pressing the skip-forward and skip-reverse changed the video
frame to a different still image (the first frame of what would have
been proper video) and the audio skipped and played appropriately
but the video was frozen on the first frame.

The only way to solve it was by holding in the power button
on the front of the receiver for a few seconds and letting the
receiver do a full reset. Using the power button on the remote
to put it into standby didn't solve the problem.

-Brian


----------



## Moridin

So I came home today to find that I had no guide data for several of the Voom channels (including Rave) past 8PM. Earlier this week I had created a timer for the Alison Krauss Soundstage on Rave at 9PM. When 9PM rolled around, the timer didn't fire, so I had to manually start recording.

Did this sort of problem with the Voom channels happen prior to 229?


----------



## Jerry G

Moridin said:


> So I came home today to find that I had no guide data for several of the Voom channels (including Rave) past 8PM. Earlier this week I had created a timer for the Alison Krauss Soundstage on Rave at 9PM. When 9PM rolled around, the timer didn't fire, so I had to manually start recording.
> 
> Did this sort of problem with the Voom channels happen prior to 229?


I only got my 942 a few days ago, so 229 is the first software I've dealt with. But I've also lost guide data for some of the Voom channels beyond a few hours every day since I set up the 942. I've already called tech support to report the issue. Suggest you do the same. The more Dish hears about this, the more likely they'll address the issue.

Funny thing is, it happened to my 921 at the end of the week, soon after the latest software update for the 921. Yet, my 811 hasn't lost the extended Voom guide for those same channels that were lost on the 921 and 942.


----------



## DRJDAN

I just checked my guide and I have Voom stuff for all channels out to 8/25.


----------



## Jerry G

This loss of Voom channel guide is getting ridiculous.

They were there last evening. I set two timers for two of the Voom channels. This morning, no recordings from those channels, the timers are gone, and 5 of the Voom channels don't have guide data beyond a few hours. Last night, I disabled the automatic middle of the night update to see if that would make a difference, but it didn't.

I can't believe I just bought the 942 to replace the POS 921, only to find I've got major problems with this 942. And only a few other people seem to have this problem. I've reported this to Dish a few times already this week. Now I'm going to have to drop the Voom package until this gets sorted out. No sense paying for something I can't record.

Edit: Just did a check switch. It forced a guide download and now the extended guide data for all Voom channels are back. But I know it won't last. And the timers that weren't showing before (that I had previously set for the Voom channels) showed up and one fired after the guide data had been downloaded. There is clearly something wrong with the 942 or the data that occasionally causes loss of the guide data for some of the Voom channels. This seems to happen mainly in the early morning.


----------



## Tom-Tx

No matter what I try (e.g. 4 to 5 forced downloads in a row, delete and add in new timers, pray for a return to L227, etc.) I can not reliably get a daily EPG update and thus no DVR Daily Schedule. Each day I find my EPG has a bunch of Info not Available and my Daily Schedule is blank. I then have to highlight on one of the Info not avail to make the unit download an EPG update, or force one, or do a front reset, etc. This is beginning to be a real pain while I and pray for a return to L227 or the next version where I optimistically hope this will resolve itself.

Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## Tom in TX

Tom-Tx said:


> Am I the only one with this problem?


Being so close (Coppell, maybe 10 miles) it doesn't make sense. I have absolutely no problems, whatsover!
Tom in TX


----------



## Tom-Tx

I got a call back from their special tech service group yesterday. Their recommendations was first to try turning off the automatic update feature and second tune to 503 before turning off the receiver at night.

Haven't yet tried it this morning to see if number one worked.

EDIT: This morning all was ok. One day isn't enough to call this a success just yet.


----------



## johnstred

I think I saw this discussed somewhere, but since 227, I have had several instances where the DVR went into sleep mode overnight. When I turned on the TV next day, the screen saver logo was overlayed by the info screen and I had to push OK to continue. The problem is that none of the timers fired and nothing was recorded during this time. The first time I noticed it when I went on vacation and nothing was recorded for the entire week. Any solutions? Is turning off the sleep mode a viable option?


----------



## Tom-Tx

I don't think I remember what "Sleep Mode" is or where to find it on the menu.


----------



## Bichon

Tom-Tx said:


> I don't think I remember what "Sleep Mode" is or where to find it on the menu.


I think he is referring to "Inactivity Standby". It's item 9 on the preferences menu.


----------



## Avillant

johnstred said:


> I think I saw this discussed somewhere, but since 227, I have had several instances where the DVR went into sleep mode overnight. When I turned on the TV next day, the screen saver logo was overlayed by the info screen and I had to push OK to continue. The problem is that none of the timers fired and nothing was recorded during this time. The first time I noticed it when I went on vacation and nothing was recorded for the entire week. Any solutions? Is turning off the sleep mode a viable option?


I was having the same problem. I would get home after a weekend and find the system info screen on and nothing I had recorded after this occurredwas done. I called DISH and the CSR told me to change the address on my TV2 remote to 6. I did this and have not had the problem since. I don't think 6 is any magic number, I think it just has to be on a channel that is not getting a spurious input from somewhere. Hope this helps.

Tony


----------



## normang

I could not cancel the sys info screen the last time I saw this, and had to reboot the reciever. I find it annoying that these mystery bugs appear in newer releases of software to say the least.

When is the next release of 942 firmware expected and what is it slated to fix--- Mark????


----------



## GateTraveler

I have both 942 and 811 receivers. I can pick up all local OTA HD stations in my area on the 811. However, I just got the 942 and can't add two channels that seem to have a strong enough signal to the guide. One of these is very important to me since it carries our regional NFL football games (Fox).

Fox Ch 24 (digital 40) gets about 72% signal and locks fine w/green bar yet the 942 doesn't accept it. What's even more strange is that Ch 36 (digital 35) comes in at a stronger 75% and won't even lock. It's weird because it accepts others with weaker signals.

My 811 has no problem at all with any of the channels and reports comparable signal strength which is not surprising since both receivers are hooked to the same antenna and amplifier in the attic. 

I have tried swapping everything between the two receivers and the results are always the same. 811 does fine with all stations. 942 will pick up all but the two mentioned even though the signals are over 70%. Ch 40 always locks. Ch 35 never locks. Neither will add to the guide yet they both have plenty of signal.

As others have found, tech support is pretty friendly but useless in solving this as they want to point to everything but the receiver as being the problem. I have narrowed it down to either the receiver and/or the software and I'm betting its the software. I hope they fix this soon because football starts in two weeks.


----------



## waltinvt

GateTraveler said:


> I have both 942 and 811 receivers. I can pick up all local OTA HD stations in my area on the 811. However, I just got the 942 and can't add two channels that seem to have a strong enough signal to the guide. One of these is very important to me since it carries our regional NFL football games (Fox).
> 
> Fox Ch 24 (digital 40) gets about 72% signal and locks fine w/green bar yet the 942 doesn't accept it. What's even more strange is that Ch 36 (digital 35) comes in at a stronger 75% and won't even lock. It's weird because it accepts others with weaker signals.
> 
> My 811 has no problem at all with any of the channels and reports comparable signal strength which is not surprising since both receivers are hooked to the same antenna and amplifier in the attic.
> 
> I have tried swapping everything between the two receivers and the results are always the same. 811 does fine with all stations. 942 will pick up all but the two mentioned even though the signals are over 70%. Ch 40 always locks. Ch 35 never locks. Neither will add to the guide yet they both have plenty of signal.
> 
> As others have found, tech support is pretty friendly but useless in solving this as they want to point to everything but the receiver as being the problem. I have narrowed it down to either the receiver and/or the software and I'm betting its the software. I hope they fix this soon because football starts in two weeks.


I have an 811 and a 942 also and my 942 doesn't indicate any signal at all for about 4 stations that used to show about 50-60% on the 811. My therory is that Dish delibertly made the 942 more selective about what signals it would accept so it would only register strong signals that were likely to lock. I don't think this unit will register any signal that isn't consistantly above 65%. I also think it has a problem with stations that might not be doing their PSIP data quite right. Again - just my theory.


----------



## GateTraveler

GateTraveler said:


> I have both 942 and 811 receivers. I can pick up all local OTA HD stations in my area on the 811. However, I just got the 942 and can't add two channels that seem to have a strong enough signal to the guide. One of these is very important to me since it carries our regional NFL football games (Fox).
> 
> Fox Ch 24 (digital 40) gets about 72% signal and locks fine w/green bar yet the 942 doesn't accept it. What's even more strange is that Ch 36 (digital 35) comes in at a stronger 75% and won't even lock. It's weird because it accepts others with weaker signals.
> 
> My 811 has no problem at all with any of the channels and reports comparable signal strength which is not surprising since both receivers are hooked to the same antenna and amplifier in the attic.
> 
> I have tried swapping everything between the two receivers and the results are always the same. 811 does fine with all stations. 942 will pick up all but the two mentioned even though the signals are over 70%. Ch 40 always locks. Ch 35 never locks. Neither will add to the guide yet they both have plenty of signal.
> 
> As others have found, tech support is pretty friendly but useless in solving this as they want to point to everything but the receiver as being the problem. I have narrowed it down to either the receiver and/or the software and I'm betting its the software. I hope they fix this soon because football starts in two weeks.


This problem is still unsolved. Tech support seems stumped but they are sure it's my antenna/amp rather than their receiver. I beg to differ. The latest today was that they said my amp was bleeding DC back into the receiver so they want me to go buy a "DC inline blocker" at Radio Shack. My solution to that was to simply take the amp out of the line and not split to the 811 just to see if that was it. My signal still hit the low 70s, still locked fine but still won't add to the guide . I still think it is their software but the CSR is "certain" that isn't it. I hope it isn't but if not, then what??

Any ideas would be appreciated...


----------



## M492A

My apologies if this issue has been posted before - my attempted searches turned up nothing. 

Anyway, this has happened to me twice this Labor Day weekend. I'll be watching a previously-recorded event while a timer recording is in progress. When the timer event ends, the recording I'm watching stops and I end up being tuned to the lowest-numbered OTA channel in my line-up. 

In both cases, the new timer event was recording MTV; the first OTA channel in my line-up is 003-01, WSTM (OTA 47) in Syracuse, NY. The recorded events I was watching were HD but I can't recall other specifics  . 

In neither case was I watching that OTA channel prior to starting to watch the previously-recorded event. 

I'm able to resume playback on the previous recording from the point where it was when this occurs.


----------



## ngoldrich

Running L229, I received another Error 07 when trying to view a recorded show. The only hting I could do is delete it. 

Is there any way around this ? This is the second Error 07 I have received. The previous one was on a previous software version...

Norm


----------



## Rob Glasser

ngoldrich said:


> Running L229, I received another Error 07 when trying to view a recorded show. The only hting I could do is delete it.
> 
> Is there any way around this ? This is the second Error 07 I have received. The previous one was on a previous software version...
> 
> Norm


Whenever I've gotten this error I've been able to clear it and watch the show by doing a soft reboot or just wait a couple of days and try again to watch it. The nightly reset/download seems to clear it some of the time.

Rob


----------



## Mike D-CO5

ngoldrich said:


> Running L229, I received another Error 07 when trying to view a recorded show. The only hting I could do is delete it.
> 
> Is there any way around this ? This is the second Error 07 I have received. The previous one was on a previous software version...
> 
> Norm


 A regular reboot will fix it. I had it the other day on ALL of my recordings and a power reboot fixed it right up.


----------



## ngoldrich

RobGlasser & Mike D-C05,

Thanks for the reboot info. I will do that next time...

Norm


----------



## Jon Spackman

Rob and mike- do you guys have UPS power setups for your 942's?


----------



## Rob Glasser

j5races said:


> Rob and mike- do you guys have UPS power setups for your 942's?


I do not. It's something I've wanted to do, but haven't gotten around to it yet. I do have it and all my home theater equipment connected to a high quality surge protector though.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I have a Monster surge protector for all of my audio video equipment. No ups back up though.


----------



## Jon Spackman

I think an inexpensive UPS would help you both. You can get them for as little as 20 dollars with rebates. Try it out and let us know if it helps you.


----------



## Rob Glasser

j5races said:


> I think an inexpensive UPS would help you both. You can get them for as little as 20 dollars with rebates. Try it out and let us know if it helps you.


Huh? How the heck is a UPS going to help over a high quality surge protector, on a device that I'm not having any power problems with? I don't understand your comment. Someone simply asked if I was using a UPS I replied I do not. The Error 07 recordings is a software glitch, not a power glitch.

The reason I haven't bought a UPS yet is because I live in an area where I may lose power 2 - 3 times a year, usually in winter months, usually only for a few minutes, and usually it tends to happen in the middle of the night so the only reason I knew it happened was because various clocks need to be reset. In fact in the 7 years I've lived in my house there has been one outage that affected my ability to watch/record a TV show that I care about.

Will I buy a UPS? Yes, probably, when I get around to it. Simply because I would like to have all my electronic gear on one. Right now my large expensive UPS is dedicated to my computer room and all my servers and desktops. Some day I'll buy others for my wire closet (where my dish switch, routers, and modem are) and my entertainment center, but other items have taken a financial priority lately =)

Thanks


----------



## Todd G.

I have been getting my local channels through Dish for about a 4 months with no problems. Today, I get home and two are missing in the guide on my 942 but my 510 still has them. I called Tech support and they had me try alot of things that didn't help. The funny thing is, I still get guide data for the matching ota station.
Also, out of the blue, two adjacent DMA ota stations started getting guide data today that didn't before. The software version is L229. The two missing local stations subscribed through dish are: 41 WHTJ and 29 WTVR. Both of these are out of Charlottesville Va. The two adjacent ota DMA stations I stated getting guide data for are: 12 WWBT and 8 WRIC out of Richmond.

Thanks,

Todd Gibson


----------



## Todd G.

I tried some different things and here are the details. I deleted the ota stations from the guide. I ran a check switch and let it go through the gude data update. I was Still missing the two local channels. I power cycled the receiver and when it finished rebooting, I had the two local stations back. I scanned for the ota stations and then checked the guide. I still had the local stations but was missing guide data for the adjacent DMA ota stations. I power cycled the receiver and let it download the guide. When I went back to the guide, I now had guide data for the adjacent ota DMA stations but had lost the two local channles I subscribe to through dish.

Todd


----------



## Bichon

I've noticed that sometimes when playing back a show recorded from an OTA channel, when it reaches a place in the recording where the reception glitched, instead of displaying the warning popup and continuing, the receiver immediately goes to the end-of-recording screen. The fist time this happened, I thought the recording had ended prematurely. Further investigation revealed that the rest of the recording actually is present; if I press the back key, followed by the skip-fwd key, the screen displays the warning popup and then continues on with playback. Not sure if it's coincidence, but any time it has happened, it has been towards the end of an hour show.


----------



## Guest

MarkR7 said:


> Reboot problems still exist...
> 
> This is really frustrating . I had DISH finally replace my "rebooting" 942 with a new one, and guess what??!?! The new receiver is having the exact same problem.
> 
> To recap the problem, my 942 (old and new) reboots at the exact times every day. By "reboot", I mean that at 7pm, 11pm, 12pm, 2pm (and maybe a few other times that I don't normally watch TV) the receiver loses its signal, shuts down, reboots, and gets to the "acquiring" signal screen (#15). It cycles thru 1 of 5 then 2 of 5, stays there for a minute and then resets itself. It does this "looping" anywhere from 10 minutes to sometimes over an hour.
> 
> Shutting off power doesn't work. Nothing works. Note, this problem did not exist on L226, started happening after L227, and still happening with L229.
> 
> As I said earlier, it's baffling because it occurs at the exact same times everyday. This is really killing me.
> 
> Any ideas on next steps?
> 
> 
> 
> Mark Lamutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please email me this, along with your 942 receiver information from the sysinfo screen and your name and phone number. You are #3 here in the last week that have complained of this, and I'm starting to get concerned about it...
Click to expand...

You can put me down as experiencing these spontaneous reboots. I installed the 942 Tuesday. It has rebooted twice that day, a few times Wed, at least once Thursday during a recording @ 11pm and right now as I type this.

This is really frustrating. The only circumstance in common with all of these MAY be it was tuned to OTA at the time.

I dropped the 921 because it was unreliable and always displayed some behavior that interrupted normal use. The 942 works well outside of these reboots. Something is not right.


----------



## Tom in TX

gpflepsen said:


> This is really frustrating. The only circumstance in common with all of these MAY be it was tuned to OTA at the time.


I know it may be an inconvenience, but maybe you could undo the OTA in, and watch only sat. channels for a bit, to see if it does it then. Maybe that could isolate it to an OTA problem. Just hope something is on the sat channels to watch!
Tom in TX


----------



## gianfri

The issue of rebooting at specific times (usually 3, 7, and 11) has appeared in other postings. It is definitely real, I don't know how rare. It seems to be somewhat related to OTA stations, but that is all I could figure out (I am one of the affected ones). I have not found an "official" acknowledgment from DISH, but I think that it is important that you let Mark know, so that it will trickle to the DISH tech support team. It all started after L229.


----------



## Avillant

Is anything being done about Error 04? I still am having an occaisional problem with them. Sometimes a reboot gets rid of the problem, but sometimes it did not. Never saw this before 229. Is this on the list to fix??

Tony


----------



## normang

Its been quite a while since a software update for the 942, is there any inkling of when L230 or beyond with fixes or features will be released????


----------



## Guest

I've kept a log of when my 942 spontaneously reboots. It's quite sad the frequency in which it happens. It takes 5-10 minutes for the reboot cycle to run.


9/17/05 Reboot 3:00pm
9/18/05 Reboot 7:00pm
9/18/05 Reboot 11:00pm
9/19/05 Reboot 3:00pm (30 minutes to reboot)
9/19/05 Reboot 5:45pm 
9/19/05 Reboot 7:00pm
9/19/05 Reboot 11:00pm
9/20/05 Reboot 7:00pm
9/20/05 Reboot 11:00pm
9/21/05 Reboot 12:30pm


I'm waiting for the 3:00pm reboot... they seem to happen like clockwork when I have it (942) on. 

***edit: I should add the reboots happen on live OTA viewing, DVR viewing and live sat viewing.


----------



## Frustrated942User

gpflepsen said:


> I've kept a log of when my 942 spontaneously reboots. It's quite sad the frequency in which it happens. It takes 5-10 minutes for the reboot cycle to run.
> 
> 9/17/05 Reboot 3:00pm
> 9/18/05 Reboot 7:00pm
> 9/18/05 Reboot 11:00pm
> 9/19/05 Reboot 3:00pm (30 minutes to reboot)
> 9/19/05 Reboot 5:45pm
> 9/19/05 Reboot 7:00pm
> 9/19/05 Reboot 11:00pm
> 9/20/05 Reboot 7:00pm
> 9/20/05 Reboot 11:00pm
> 9/21/05 Reboot 12:30pm
> 
> I'm waiting for the 3:00pm reboot... they seem to happen like clockwork when I have it (942) on.
> 
> ***edit: I should add the reboots happen on live OTA viewing, DVR viewing and live sat viewing.


I had the same thing happening to me the first three weeks of having the 942. I think the common fix is to remove all the OTA, and add them back 1 channel at a time(every 4 hours) until you find which OTA channel is causing the problem.

I still think it software related. These times are common for Texas, Chicago and now yours. It was like clockwork at 7,11 and 3 both am and pm. It did happen periodically at other times.

btw - My problem went away when they reinstalled my second dish, that they took down last January.


----------



## richardsp

I got a 942 about a month ago. It came with L229. Like some of the others on this forum, I've had a bunch of reboots - especially last night and this morning. 

I have 3 different OTA HD timers scheduled for the same time tonight (Lost, So You Think You Can Dance and America's Next Top Model). The DVR would only record the one with the highest priority (Lost). When I tried to select one of the other shows to record, the box locked up and rebooted. When it came back up, I had two shows for timer 1 scheduled for the same time (Lost and Top Model) and none for timer 2. Trying to arrange the priority of those caused a reboot every time. I finally gave up and called Dish tech support.

Following this (and I think related), I tried to set up a timer for Amazing Race OTA in HD. The 942 said that the timers were full and that I had to delete some. I had a total of 40 timers. I deleted two, but it still wouldn't let me create a new timer. I gave up and went to bed.

This morning, after it's nightly update, it let me create timers. However, when I set up the timer for Amazing Race, it said there was a conflict, and then rebooted when I said to settle conflicts by priority. Personally, I think there is some corruption in the timers database. 

I've called Dish 3 times in the last 18 hours. Anyone have any suggestions on what to do for this?


----------



## Paradox-sj

Anyword on win the new video driver is coming out that will address the screen size on 2nd tv in single mode?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Nope...


----------



## Stutz342

I don't have all the details right now, but I wanted to chime in with some possibly related issues. My scheduled record events list has been messing up lately, and I've had some reboots that seem to be related.

It goes like this: I check on my scheduled events, and instead of the 288 events that are actually listed, (I counted) it claims there are far more events, like 380, 525, or some other bizzarre number. Just now I tried to see what number it had, and as soon as I hit the DVR button the second time, it locked up for a moment, then rebooted. Other times, when the number was wrong, I used the front panel power button to do a reset, (hold down for 5 sec.) and when it came back, the scheduled events list would show a more reasonable number, like 278 or something. (Notice how close to full I am!) Anyway, when the number is wrong, I can't schedule anything. When the number is right, I can schedule something, but it might mess up the count again after just one new timer. If I try to delete a timer to make room, it sometimes reboots right there.

I also noticed that many of the times that people are quoting for spontaneous reboots, (3:00 PM for example) are times when the machine will re-scan the guide to find shows that match the timers to create more scheduled events. (I can tell because these are the times of day when my scheduled events fill back up to 288.)

OBTW, I still need more scheduled events slots! I'm missing shows! (I need more timers, too, but that's not quite as hard to get around.) Any chance this is on the developer's radar?


----------



## M492A

I have new problems with OTA guide data. I subscribe to locals and with L229, the guide data was mapping to the corresponding digital channels. With L280, two of those channels are now showing "Digital Service": WSYR 009-01 (ABC) broadcasting on 17, and WTVH 005-01 (CBS) broadcasting on 47. This is after multiple scans for only digital local channels. These channels are from the Syracuse NY DMA and my sat locals are from Rochester NY, but like I said they used to map fine with L229. 

On a different note, when I scan for analog and digital locals, the subchannels on one of the digital channels are out of order: what should be on 003-01 shows up on 003-02 and vice versa. That is, 003-01 should be WSTM and 003-02 should be WSTQ, but when I include analog channels in the scan, they are reversed. Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the subchannels have different call signs? I say that because WCNY's (024-01/02/03/04 on 25) subchannels are also WCNY and they show up in the correct order.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Closing now for new thread start.


----------

